# what did you get from your fortune cookies today?



## Bcat

I had 2 normal ones, one was a duplicate but I finally got the fish and chips which I wanted!

what about you? Any luck?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got two clothing fortune cookies and both contained cowboy boots which I already had!  Lmao.  At least they sell for 1,500 Bells each so I made a profit.


----------



## Moonfish

I got a white cookie with whatever in it, I don’t care about those. I got a Marshal cookie too and got the pastry shop counter.


----------



## Garrett

A toilet stall (again) and a melon hat. Lovely.


----------



## AndroGhostX

I got a board game, which is a first : D, and another mop that'll go to my mop collection : D I'm hoping Gulliver will bring in more villagers so we can give him out fortune cookie duplicates. I'm still also, missing normal cookie items which I hope to get, but it appears that the fortune cookies are permanent so I'm sure I'll eventually complete the normal cookie collection.


----------



## Biyaya

This is my first time getting two special cookies with bells in one day: Rosie's and Marshal's.
Pink pop-star dress (repeat) and a pastry-shop screen!


----------



## Angel-Rae

I got two more mops to add to my growing mop collection. F#$k you Nintendo!! Becoming increasingly disheartened and annoyed by the cookies. All I want are the cow boy boots, the frog head and the suit of armour top. Three things. I buy those damn cookies every day and give away my rare fish and bugs and perfect fruit hoping for one of those three. Things. But no. I have garbage bins, mops and IV drips coming out of my ears. I have three pairs of frog trousers and three sets of blue wrestling shoes. I can’t even use them to dress my villagers!


----------



## Ryumia

Let's see... What I got in today's fortune cookies were armor pants (repeat) and knight's helmet. At least... They go well together. I was hoping for something else, but I can get rid of the repeat to Gulliver and hope to get new villagers. Still looking for the other two. Praying I get something better next time.


----------



## ESkill

I love the regular fortune cookies. I like the surprise and you don't use real money so it's no big deal if you don't get what you want. I buy both cookies every day haha. Whenever I get repeats I trade them to Gulliver. I think the fortune cookies you can buy with bells are exciting. But I'm a sucker for blind boxes in real life too haha. Today I got a pop star chair, so I was really happy with that. And the armor pants,  which I'll give to Gulliver because I'm not into them.


----------



## Ryumia

For Today's fortune cookies... 2 Timmy of Fortune Cookies have appeared. The first fortune cookie was revealed to be a lawn chair while the second one was revealed to be wood display stand (white). I had a clothing fortune cookie in my inventory... Opened it up and it was revealed to be... a citrus tank (repeat).


----------



## Moonfish

I got a furniture cookie that had a clothesline and I got a Filbert cookie which had the boots.  I wish the boots were in ACNL because they’re awesome!


----------



## Bcat

I had 2 clothing cookies today. 1 was a dupe and one was a western hat.

I bought a rosie and a marshall cookie for LT though, and I got my first stage (which is exactly what I was hoping for! <3) and a pastry shop screen which I needed, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## AndroGhostX

Today I got the Pastry Shop Table and Polka Dot Beret, both of which I hadn't gotten before. So I'm 7/10 for Marshal, when I do get character cookies, it's normally Marshal. Rarely have seen Rosie. And haven't had a Stitches one.


----------



## RNRita

I got two clothing cookies. One was a frog cap and one was a sombrero. Didn’t have either so that was fun. I had some leaf tickets saved and could t help myself...I bought a Rosie cookie and got my fifth yellow dress! I had four hats. I traded them to Gulliver but it I would have been smart, I should have dressed all my villagers in yellow dresses and berets and worn one myself. That would have been funny...to me. Lol


----------



## AndroGhostX

Today I got two new items. The Pastry-shop cake case and a garden gnome. That brings me to 8/10 completion for Marshal, all of which I don't care for and didn't use LT on xD I just need the pastry shop dress and chair lol, which I can use my stamp card to get the chair if I don't when any are in stock. But oh well, hoping I can at least complete Marshal's set of my catalog.


----------



## RNRita

I got a white rocking chair (cutej and got a Filbert cookie. Very rare to get anything to buy wiry bells and it is the only one I don’t want. BUT, I bought it and got rocket launcher lights.


----------



## allainah

finally got a stitches cookie with regular bells; it was a patchwork hammock


----------



## Flare

Somehow ended up getting two mops.


----------



## Bcat

I got a knight hat today! and a dupe.

I also bought another marshall cookie and got a pastry screen. another duplicate for me, but better than another hat.


----------



## allainah

I got another stitches cookie but it was the same item, a hammock lmao ;c
I'm waiting to see if i get anymore marshal cookies before it's about a day away from being gone, then i'll spend my leaf tickets.


----------



## RNRita

I got a Stitches patchwork hammock! How random is this? Lol. I also got a Marshall’s pastry chair.


----------



## Ryumia

What I got today from the my fortune cookies were incense burner and frog costume pants.


----------



## Flare

After the 11AM restock, I visited the Cookie Shop and got Marshal's Pastry Counter(which I had already had), and some Stacked Magazines.


----------



## Garrett

There were two Rosie cookies today so I got a pop star dress and a pop star chair. 

Now I'm a little pop star.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got the City Tripper! (Isabelle Scooter if you don’t play Mario Kart)


----------



## Bcat

honey pot and and another rock. meh


----------



## Ryumia

What showed up today for me were one Timmy's fortune cookie and one clothing furniture cookie. What I got from the clothing fortune cookie was security tee (I think this one is a repeat for me. Not sure.) while what I got from Timmy's fortune cookie was a lawn chair (I think this one is a repeat for me as well). Welp. Nothing new I suppose. :/ Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bcat

I had a Rosie Cookie for bells today! I got the blue pop star dress, which was the only clothing item from that series i needed! 
AND I got the Isabelle scooter from my other cookie!!

It's my lucky day!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well, originally I got a Timmy cookie and a Marshal cookie, from which I got a table lamp (duplicate) and a pastry shop waiter vest (also a duplicate).  However, I remembered that one of the villagers gave me a Timmy cookie as well, so I opened it and got the Isabelle scooter!  So not a total loss.


----------



## geetry

I got a Filbert cookie with a dupe smoke screen  and another Go board.


----------



## Flare

Today I opened my cookies and got an Incense Burner and the Patchwork Bear Hood. 

I got another 50 Tickets in game from leveling up and from the fishing tourney, so I decided to buy another of Marshal's cookies and got the Pastry Shop Vest.


----------



## allainah

I got the rocket launchpad! & also a frog cap


----------



## deuces

frog gear frog gear
i love when animal crossing knows me so well


----------



## PaperCat

Another pair of armor pants and pastry shop kitchen (since they were selling the marshal one for 5k i decided to buy it)


----------



## Bcat

Today I had a Marshall cookie for bells! It was a duplicate pastry display though.


----------



## Garrett

A locker and navy formal pants. Just what I wanted!


----------



## ESkill

I got another armor pants and a ladder


----------



## Roald_fan

Navy formal pants and a toolbox.  Nothing that I wanted, but it's nice to have things to give Gulliver.


----------



## Ryumia

Today's fortune cookies that showed up for me was Stitches's patch cookie and Timmy's fortune cookie. With Timmy's fortune cookie I got strapped books while I got patchwork bear rug from Stitches's patch cookie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got another table lamp.  On the bright side, the other one was a pop star cookie and I got the chair out of it, which I didn't have yet.


----------



## ESkill

I got frog pants and the poncho dress.


----------



## Bcat

Had a filbert cookie today! Got a launch button
Also a dupe from a tummy cookie


----------



## ESkill

Got a repeat lava lamp. The other cookie was a Filbert cookie so I didn't buy it. I've bought six and every single one was the steam cloud thing, so I don't buy those anymore haha.


----------



## PaperCat

I got a stepladder....which is going straight to Gulliver. The other cookie is Filbert's and I got rocket launch lights. No use for them, was hoping for astronaut outfit items. Oh well.


----------



## Roald_fan

Got another one of those toolboxes with a helmet.  Also an apple flag pole.  Both went to Gulliver.


----------



## Bcat

i had a stitches cookie for bells! I got the table.


----------



## Flare

A pepper mill... and a ring.


----------



## Bcat

I had two Timmy cookies with nothing special in them.

I also caved and bought 4 lily cookies. I got the hat, a garden path, and two raincoats. Not too bad


----------



## Fresh

Toaster and Clothesline Pole! Only 6 more to go for Tommy.


----------



## PaperCat

armor shoes. the other was a stitches cookie and since i do not want those items, i did not buy it.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I had Tommy's fortune cookie and the clothing fortune cookie. I got a plastic canister from Tommy's and wrestler pants from clothing


----------



## Ryumia

The items that I got from the in-game bell fortunes were the lawn chair (repeat) and the plastic canister (blue). I decided to spend 100 Leaf Tickets on the Lily fortune cookies. Received a hydrangea hedge and a hydrangea dress. I might try to spend a bit more Leaf Tickets for the hat of Lily's fortune cookies.


----------



## deuces

oooo popstar balloons!! those were super neat, and i think a trash can? lmao niiiice


----------



## Roald_fan

A ring and a white handbag. *shrugs*


----------



## Hanami

i got my first memory item today--a rocket launchpad from filbert! i got a ribbit puddle from lily too.


----------



## ESkill

Got an outback hat from the clothing cookie (repeat) and another executive toy. I'll be giving both to Gulliver.


----------



## Flare

I checked to find Tommy's fortune cookie, which contained an executive toy. And then I saw an exciting thing, Rosie's cookie. I opened it with glee, only to find disappointment in a fifth set of Pop-Star Balloons. 

I also got 50 leaf tickets thanks to Digby's gardening event so I decided to open one of Lily's Cookies for the hell of it, and got a Garden Path.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Both of today's cookies were regular and contained duplicates.  On the bright side, however, I bought a Lily cookie and got the hydrangea dress!


----------



## Apriiil

I got a rainbow from Lily


----------



## PaperCat

Kokeshi doll and Isabelle scooter


----------



## Fresh

Pink Star Shades! Finally.


----------



## deuces

cowboi boots and some other thing i forget about lol, probably another trash can, the game knows me so well


----------



## Crystiesc

I got the flower bike from the Lily fortune. It's so cute!


----------



## tinycomet

From two Timmy Fortunes I got a shogi piece & an IV drip 

(I keep forgetting to get fortunes for the day, hopefully if I post about it I'm more likely to remember? Probably not but still


----------



## Flare

Armor Suit and Step Ladder...

To Gulliver they go.


----------



## Crystiesc

I had the chance for a Stitches cookie for coins, and I got a patchwork helmet/bear head thing. It's cute, but I probably won't wear it. I'd LOVE the hat from the Lily cookies though!


----------



## Bcat

Had a stitches cookie for bells today!! I got the bear hood. It’s so cute and I wanted it so I’m happy <3


----------



## ESkill

Got the polka dot beret and a rocking chair.


----------



## calamitybot

I received the shower and wrestler mask. I hope Gulliver likes them.


----------



## Ebony

A frog cap (finally!) and a pastry-shop waiter vest


----------



## Flare

Patchwork Bear Hood and Simple Panel. Already had them.


----------



## Bcat

Had a Rosie cookie for bells today!! Just a duplicate barret though. At least I didn’t spend tickets. 
Also got duplicate Knight shoes


----------



## tinycomet

With two Timmy Cookies, I got a vacuum cleaner & a white handbag


----------



## Chizuru

Hydrangea gazeboo in cookie for bells O_O


----------



## Bcat

Bicycle shirt and helmet. That’s at least my 6th shirt but the first time I’ve gotten a dupe if the helmet


----------



## Flare

Eternal Damnation and a Shogi Piece.


----------



## Chizuru

Wood stool and Pastry shop cake tower in cookies today


----------



## Bcat

I had a lily cookie for bells today! got the blue dress which I needed. <3 and a clothing cookie with a wrestling tank (dupe)


----------



## Flare

Mixer and... Filbert's Rocket Launchpad.  

I've never had either so I guess these were nice.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Had normal cookies today, both duplicates.  However, I bought a Lily cookie with leaf tickets and got a ribbit raincoat, which I had been wanting!  I’ve actually never gotten a duplicate Lily cookie, which is surprising.


----------



## Chizuru

Today I had mop(bluh), popstar ballons and blue popstar stage <3


----------



## Flare

Pharoah Outfit and Armor Suit.


----------



## abbydoll

Navy formal pants...twice.


----------



## Ryumia

Today, I've received two clothing fortune cookies from the fortune cookie shop. The first fortune cookie that opened up gave me a poncho while the second fortune cookie gave me wrestler pants. Both of these items that I was given were both new for me. Very glad that I wasn't given repeats like before.


----------



## ESkill

Finally had a Lilly cookie I could buy with bells, got the Ribbit pavement path thing. Got a clothing cookie with frog costume pants.


----------



## Bcat

Incense burner and a hemorrhoid stool (both dupes)


----------



## Chizuru

Day before yesterday: Garden rock and pastry shop table(Uhh, I really have enough of these tables  )
Yesterday: Some trash that I gave Gulliver + bought Marshall cookie for LT and got Pastry shop screen ^_^(This one I am happy with)
And today I got a trunk and **~*~*Rainbow Arch*~*~**(Which is item I wanted the most so I am very happy <333)


----------



## Apriiil

Today one of Marshal's fortune cookies were up for sale for 5k Bells! I bought it even though I wasn't a fan of that set, and I got the big space station 0.0 if only that could happen for Lily's set D:


----------



## Bcat

Had a lily cookie for bells today! Another garden path though


----------



## Flare

Cowboy Boots and a salon chair(red).


----------



## ESkill

I used some LT I had saved up and bought four Whitney cookies, I got two tuxedos, a table, and the wedding arch thing.


----------



## arbra

they offered stitches cookie today as one of my two daily cookies, and I got the memory!!! the giant teddy bear where they lay on top of his head and it bobs up and down!! <still mad about not getting Filberts rocket though>


----------



## Amarise

I got a bathroom stall and a Citrus Tank ._.


----------



## Roald_fan

One of mine was Stitches, so I got all excited, but it was just the pants.  The other wound up being the citrus tank, which I actually didn't have yet.


----------



## tinycomet

Clothing Cookie: Wrestler Tank

Whitney's Rose Cookie: Rose Wedding Cake


----------



## PaperCat

they offered lily's cookie for 5k. so i bought it, kind of hoping for the bike. but i got the hat, which is ok.


----------



## Bcat

Lily cookie for 5k today! Just another hat. I hope I get a Whitney cookie soon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Lily cookie for 5k today! Just another hat. I hope I get a Whitney cookie soon



Lol that’s funny!  I also got a Lily cookie for 5k with the hat in it today.  The only difference is I didn’t have the hat yet so I’m pretty happy.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol that’s funny!  I also got a Lily cookie for 5k with the hat in it today.  The only difference is I didn’t have the hat yet so I’m pretty happy.



LOL that’s extra cool be I got the first hat from a 5,00 bell cookie! 
I have good luck with getting the lily cookies for bells. Just not what’s in them


----------



## Biyaya

Wedding Cake!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Another pair of yellow shorts. And my fourth pair of pink star sunglasses. :/


----------



## Flare

Toaster and a Rose Wedding Dress.

I did not want the dress so I guess I'm either gonna make a villager wear it or I'll give it to Guliver, then the toaster is gonna go to Gulliver.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Toaster and a Rose Wedding Dress.
> 
> I did not want the dress so I guess I'm either gonna make a villager wear it or I'll give it to Guliver, then the toaster is gonna go to Gulliver.



Oof, I’d do anything for that dress. :/


----------



## Mr. Cat

I got a Witney cookie and a Stitches cookie today for bells!! Which was really lucky as it is, but then I opened the Witney cookie and.... *internal screaming*


----------



## Bcat

had a whitney cookie for bells today. Got the wedding arch! It's really pretty but I'm not entirely sure what to do with it


----------



## Flare

Frog Cap and Hydrangea Dress

The cap goes to Gulliver and I guess I'll keep the dress for a villager.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Got the Whitney cookie 2x from the 5,000 bells and both are outfits *_____*
I wish I'd get a Lily fortune cookie soon. Now I remember I got the outfit from Lily too. I keep getting these outfits wth. I remember Rosie's popstar cookie, all I ever got were dresses x5 bye


----------



## Flare

Patchwork Bear Lamp and Common Chair (Black)

Chair goes to Gulliver and I'm still indecisive about what to do with my Stitches cookie items.


----------



## Bcat

Y'ALL IM IN TEARS I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS


----------



## Ryumia

Got a Timmy Fortune Cookie and a Lily Fortune Cookie for today. Received a model bus (repeat) from Timmy's Fortune Cookie and received a hydrangea hat (repeat) from Lily's Fortune Cookie.


----------



## Hanami

box of tissues and rose wedding table


----------



## Bcat

police hat and an air pump. the police hat was new!


----------



## Flare

Rose Wedding Arch and Ramen. 

I got 50 more Leaf Tickets so I bought a Lily Cooke and got the Hydrangea Tricycle!


----------



## Hanami

navy formal pants and hydrangea hat


----------



## Bcat

Flare said:


> Rose Wedding Arch and Ramen.
> 
> I got 50 more Leaf Tickets so I bought a Lily Cooke and got the Hydrangea Tricycle!



Awww what a good birthday present!


----------



## Angel-Rae

I FINALLY got the COWBOY BOOTS woohoooooo!


----------



## Flare

Mrs. Flamingo and another Hydrangea Tricycle.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Awww what a good birthday present!



Oh yeah it was lmao I actually have been wanting the Ramen and the Arch and Tricycle are pretty neat.


----------



## Garrett

I had a Whitney cookie for sale today and got a wedding jacket so now I'm all dressed up with nowhere to go.

The second cookie was the lawn chair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I went a full week and a half without getting a rare cookie for Bells, so naturally I was excited when I checked today and saw this: 






But, of course, both were duplicates.  Sigh.


----------



## Paperboy012305

If I ever get a villager themed cookie, then we’ll talk. But since I haven’t gotten any of those yet in a long time, I’ll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Bcat

Had a Whitney cookie for bells! Got the flower stand! Also had a clothing cookie with a dupe


----------



## Hanami

sombrero and garden path


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Some normal cookie with a duplicate in it and a Lily cookie that had a hydrangea hedge, which I didn’t have yet.


----------



## Ryumia

A Stitches's patch cookie and a Tommy's fortune cookie appeared today. What I got from Tommy's fortune cookie was a repeat of a metal flagpole (apple). And... what I got from Stitches's patch cookie was a new item called patchwork bear hood.


----------



## Flare

Western Shirt and another Cycling Shirt.


----------



## Bcat

Decided to buy another lily cookie today. Got the tricycle!!! I’m super happy that it’s not another raincoat or garden path


----------



## ESkill

Whitney's cookie was available for bells finally! I got the wedding arch so I'm super happy


----------



## Flare

Towel Rack and Hydrangea Hedge. Hopefully I can get a second hedge.


----------



## ESkill

Wow another Whitney cookie was available for bells,  I got the cake table this time  and I got another incense burner that I traded to Gulliver.


----------



## rinabun

I've been trying to avoid getting fortune cookies with Leaf Tickets, but recently I got Lily's Hydrangea Cookies for Bells! I got a cute blue dress from it that I've been wearing ever since~


----------



## Flare

Hmm I got a Patchwork Shirt and a Rose Wedding Headpiece.


----------



## Livvy

Labrador ornament finally!! - LOL nvm, this was in New Leaf. I'm v excited tho

In pocket camp, 
Hydrangea Tricycle 
Armour suit


----------



## Flare

Hydrangea Hat(Dupe) and a Decorative Plate with a Bird design on it.


----------



## Bcat

Bought 2 more Whitney cookies! Got another dress and a wedding cake which I needed! 

I’m one cookie away from another stamp and if I don’t get a chair next time that’s what I’ll use it on


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally got another special cookie for Bells (Whitney’s).  It was a rose flower stand, which was cool since I didn’t have it yet.  The other one was a clothing cookie, which had a bike helmet in it.  Didn’t have that either, so today was a good day.


----------



## occultcake

No special cookies for me today - I got ramen and a police cap


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Today I got a polka-dot beret and a hydrangea hat!


----------



## Flare

Black Metal Rim Table and Rain Cloud.

Tbh I'm disappointed on the cloud lol.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Black Metal Rim Table and Rain Cloud.
> 
> Tbh I'm disappointed on the cloud lol.



Why? It’s such a cool item lol.


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Why? It’s such a cool item lol.



It's mostly bc it takes up more space than I thought it would and it never rains unless a villager is standing under it. I thought it would always pour rain with or without villagers under it.


----------



## Flare

Today I got another Garden Path and another Ring.


----------



## cornimer

I was able to buy a Whitney cookie with bells, and I got a wedding arch from it.


----------



## abby10

Another lava lamp and a wrestling mask (which I didn't have) so I'm okay with things!


----------



## mayornen

Today I got a stool and a cowboy shirt! Wait lmao it's called a western shirt my bad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Duplicate clothing cookie and a Lily cookie for Bells!  Got a ribbit puddle that I didn’t have yet.


----------



## mayornen

For today's fortune cookies, I was able to buy stitches and lily's fortune cookies with bells~ for stitches fortune cookie, I got the patchwork bear lamp! And for lily's fortune cookie, I got the rain cloud! I didnt have either items before sooo !!!


----------



## Bcat

Bought a Whitney cookie with bloomin booty LTs. Got the Tuxedo jacket which I didn’t have yet. It’ll be good to dress my animals in!


----------



## Ryumia

I got Timmy's fortune cookie and Whitney's rose cookies for today. Got a repeat of a rocking chair (white) from Timmy's fortune cookie while I got a rose wedding cake from Whitney's rose cookie.


----------



## piske

i bought one of the lily cookies and got the cute raincoat! :-D i also bought a stitches one and got a patchwork? shirt; not as cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Bought a Whitney cookie with bloomin booty LTs. Got the Tuxedo jacket which I didn’t have yet. It’ll be good to dress my animals in!



I love the tuxedo jacket!  Marshal’s currently wearing it.


----------



## Flare

Brown Pot and Mixer

Got some leaf tickets from the current garden event and bought two lily cookies which contained a Rainbow Arch and another Hydrangea Hedge.


----------



## mayornen

Today the fortune cookies I got turned out to be a shower and I also got a frog cap as well ! Cute


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nothing special from the Bell cookies, but I bought a Roald cookie with leaf tickets and got a beach-club dress!  I only wanted the dress and the hat, so I’m pretty happy.

Edit: Bought another cookie and got the hat!  I guess the game likes me today.


----------



## mogyay

toaster and a mrs flamingo! i'm trying not to be too bitter about getting basics because i got lily's 5 star item a couple days ago!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I got the Stitches giant patchwork bear.... again! No offense but I just wanted the hood. Guess I had to get it from trading cards.


----------



## Chick

I opened Stitches’ fortune cookie (because the event is ending soon, yikes) and I got a cute hood. Well, not too bad to begin with. I may as well save up some leaf tickets and buy another fortune cookie later today.

Update: I brought 4 more cookies and I ended up getting a patchwork shirt, pants, bear sofa, and a giant bear! This is good for me, since I have all the clothing now and I have the patchwork bear to unlock the memory. All I need is Stitches and Bluebear.


----------



## biker

I have a feeling I've got all furniture already, only missing item is the polka dot berret


----------



## Paperboy012305

I only talk about the villager themed cookies. And I ordered the Roald cookie and got a summertime beach rug.
Now that’s a 4-star rarity item.
All I want from the villager cookies are the 5-star rarity item.


----------



## Flare

Cycling Shirt and Hydrangea Gazebo!


----------



## Bcat

Got another flower stand and the patchwork shirt! The patchwork shirt I needed to complete the stitches outfit!


----------



## Chick

Oh my god, I got two stitches cookies today and I got a duplicate hat and shirt...
And it doesn’t really help as it is going to be taken away from the shop in 4 days.
Luckily the stamp card is going to save me to get an item, but I’m really mad.


----------



## mogyay

i got a mandarin hat which is actually pretty cute honestly and a board game (also cute but i have one already), yday though i got a whitney cookie and got the rose wedding cake which i'm pretty happy about!


----------



## Flare

Common Bed (Black) and Security Tee


----------



## Chick

I got a shirt from the Stitches cookie again ahhhhhhh
But then I got the western shirt yesterday and pants today.
I guess I’m set to be a cowboy, then.


----------



## Bcat

had a lily cookie for bells today! Got super excited but it was only another garden path. I have 4 of them now.


----------



## Ryumia

Got Timmy's Fortune Cookie and Roald's Beach Cookie for today. For Timmy's fortune cookie I got Simple Panel while I got Beach-Club Shirt from Roald's beach cookie.


----------



## Chick

I think I’ve ordered 3 Stitches Fortune Cookies in hopes of getting something other than the patchwork shirt or pants...
And guess what I got?
.
.
.
...
3 sets of pants. 
As if me or my villagers (who don’t even wear them) needed that.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Chick said:


> I think I’ve ordered 3 Stitches Fortune Cookies in hopes of getting something other than the patchwork shirt or pants...
> And guess what I got?
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> 3 sets of pants.
> As if me or my villagers (who don’t even wear them) needed that.



Pfft.  I actually bought a Stitches cookie hoping to get the pants and I got another hood instead.  Sigh.


----------



## MopyDream44

I said in another thread that I was pretty much done with fortune cookies, but I REALLY wanted a few more Lilly items, so I took a risk yesterday....AND I GOT THE GAZEBO!!! I was totally stoked!! I only have the gazebo, hat, puddle, and bush from that set, but I'm hoping a few more Lilly cookies show up in my camp because I really want the paths, rain cloud, and rainbow! I wouldn't mind one of the dresses either. Maybe i'll treat myself to a few more on my birthday.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I got the Roald boat. And my fourth frog top.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

OMG I got the stitches hood last minute lmfaooooo I was supposed to buy with it a card but good thing I can save that now for something else.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got a Stitches cookie for Bells today.  It was, sadly, not the pants but a patchwork ghostlet sofa.  Not what I wanted, but it wasn’t a duplicate so I’m not too upset.


----------



## kellyleroc

I also got a stitches cookie for bells (5,000) 
It was rug which I already have one, 

Other cookie I got a clothes line which reminds me to stick washing on lol


----------



## Bcat

I had a Whitney cookie for bells! It was a dress, that make my third one. 

Once again, wish item trading was a thing. I want a wedding pool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Whitney cookie for Bells today.  Got a rose wedding table!


----------



## AccfSally

Found the Whitney cookie today and got a Wedding Tuxedo suit.... for the 5th time! I'm starting to think I'm cursed.
I just want to collect all the pieces, because I love weddings ;-;


----------



## Ryumia

Received Whitney's rose cookie and Tommy's fortune cookie for today. What I got from Tommy's fortune cookie was a repeat of a plastic canister (blue) while with the Whitney's rose cookie I got was a rose wedding headpiece.


----------



## Bcat

I’ve gotten to where I don’t buy them if they’re not special. I still have a few rare items I need, but I’m kind of bored with them for now


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I had Whitney's rose cookie and Timmy's fortune cookie. I got a rose flower stand with Whitney's cookie and a trash bin with Timmy's cookie.


----------



## ESkill

Oh boy, Bluebears cookie is adorable and delightful!!!


----------



## Bcat

I bought 2 bluebear cookies today! 

Got the icecream hat and the bow! Not bad, but I REALLY want the icecream truck.


----------



## Flare

Duplicate Hydrangea Hat and Sapling Clock.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got a mug from one of my regular cookies.  Other one was a duplicate.  Even though the mug isn’t rare I’m going to keep it because it’s cute.  Then I went and bought a Bluebear cookie really hoping for the bow or the ice-cream hat, but I got the dress instead.  Looks like I’ll be buying leaf tickets again...


----------



## Ryumia

Lily's hydrangea cookie and Tommy's fortune cookie showed up for me today. I got a repeat of a striped cone from Tommy's fortune cookie while I got a garden path from Lily's hydrangea cookie.


----------



## ESkill

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Got a mug from one of my regular cookies.  Other one was a duplicate.  Even though the mug isn’t rare I’m going to keep it because it’s cute.  Then I went and bought a Bluebear cookie really hoping for the bow or the ice-cream hat, but I got the dress instead.  Looks like I’ll be buying leaf tickets again...



As soon as I saw those cookies I knew I'd be buying more leaf tickets haha. I got the ice cream sandwich sofa so I'm super excited.


----------



## mogyay

got a pepper mill (i've already forgot) and a lily cookie, i got another rainbow which is nice but i really want that cloud, it's like the only thing i'm missing now

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and i bought one bluebear cookie and got the fence which is cute! kinda tempted to buy more but i'll hold off for now


----------



## arbra

Got the memory item from Roald's set from my 5000 "free" cookie!!!


----------



## sigh

i got the pink star shades from the clothing fortune cookie, and the metal flagpole (apple) from tommy's fortune cookie


----------



## AccfSally

Yesterday, I found Bluebear's cookie being sold with bells and got the Terrycloth bow.

And today I had a Whitney's cookie and got...the Wedding Tuxedo suit again...


............why! I just want the set!


----------



## mogyay

2 roald cookies. 2 surfboard screens


----------



## Bcat

Bought a bluebear cookie. Got the dress!


----------



## Ryumia

Clothing fortune cookie and Timmy's fortune cookie showed up for me today. I got a repeat of fish and chips from Timmy's fortune cookie while I got a western shirt from Clothing fortune cookie.


----------



## ESkill

I bought two five packs for Bluebears cookie. I feel like they give you better odds when you do that. My only repeat was to the scoop hat and I got the big sundae


----------



## kellyleroc

From Timmy's I got a fire extinguisher and simple panel


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I had two Timmy's fortune cookies. I got a lawn chair and a mop.


----------



## Flare

Deluxe Ice Cream Cup and Yellow Gingham Shorts.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Today I got a rain cloud and an ice-cream swirl table!


----------



## Mayor Raptor

got a roald cookie. got the beach club dress for the third time. >:T
wood display table aaand a brown pot. bleh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Roald cookie for Bells today!  Got a surfboard screen.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I'm about to lose it. I only get special fortune cookies once every 5 days & when I do, it's a freaking outfit I'll never wear!


----------



## sigh

2 citrus tanks. : (


----------



## arturia

i got the ribbit raincoat(?) from lily's cookies. it was the thing i kind of really wanted so i'm glad even if it's just 3 stars. also got a basic waste basket and a sombrero from the nooks cookies


----------



## Mayor Raptor

black metal-rim table and a red salon chair.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I forgot to say that I got my first memory item without spending leaf tickets on it.




I feel very proud about this. And I forgot the other fortune cookies items I got.


----------



## Bcat

Had a lily cookie for bells. I am now the owner of five garden paths


----------



## sigh

- garden gnome
- mrs. flamingo
- hydrangea gazebo

opened lily's hydrangea cookie and got the hydrangea gazebo for the second time which is honestly disappointing, it was great the first time but now i just really want the rainbow arch and rain cloud before it leaves the shop soon. :/ i wish you could trade items with others on acpc.


----------



## arturia

i got isabelle’s scooter! my first 4 stars!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lily cookie for Bells today.  I was excited because it’s ending soon, but of course it was just a duplicate dress.  I really wanted the rainbow so I’m kinda disappointed.


----------



## Angel-Rae

I really wish I could have the rainbow too! I am very happy that my bells cookie was a blue bear one and a got the terry bow. That was my hope! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bcat

I struck gold today! 





I like to think that this is the game giving me my karma for screwing me over with the lily cookies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Roald cookie for Bells.  Got a large palm tree.


----------



## ESkill

Bluebears cookie was available for bells and I got the fence which I needed  also got another wrestling tank but I'll probably put it on a camper so it was a good haul today.


----------



## Jadeth

Oof, a big list of what I got today.. four hydrangea hats, a rose wedding headpiece, four ribbit raincoats, a rainbow arch, hydrangea tricycle, and three hydrangea hedges. I didn't get the gazebo I wanted though. T v T


----------



## Ashariel

I got a knights helmet from a villager now I only have the wrestling mask left then I have all the regular fortune cookies...wohoo hopefully I'll be done with those soon


----------



## Bcat

Had a lily cookie for bells. Only a raincoat. I bought two more and got another hat and dress >.<


----------



## Flare

Dupes. But yesterday I had a Roald Cookie for bells, which was another Surfboard Screen. More surfboards for Gulliver I suppose.


----------



## AccfSally

Today I just had regular cookies and ended up not buying them.
Yesterday I had both Lily and Whitney's cookies, can't remember what I got from them.


----------



## Bcat

Not bad, not bad...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bluebear cookie for Bells!  I got an ice-cream balloon fence, which I actually didn’t have yet.  Now the only thing I’m missing is the memory item.


----------



## Greninja

I got a new item called a Boston bag (red) but other than that the rest was garbage


----------



## sigh

- shogi piece
- incense burner 
- triple-scoop-cone lamp out of bluebear's party cookie for 50 leaf tickets


----------



## lycaena

got a bluebear cookie for bells! it had a triple scoop cone lamp inside (which I already have 3x...) and a towel rack ; ;


----------



## Bcat

Bluebear cookie for bells!!! Got an ice cream lamp which I didn’t already have, so I’m happy!


----------



## Flare

Rose Wedding Pool with an order of Fish and Chips.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh...luck is really not on my side today.  I had a Whitney cookie for Bells, but it was just another rose wedding stand.  And then I bought two Julian cookies and got the rug both times!  I mean, all I really want is the dress and headpiece.  I don’t even care about the furniture, and now I have duplicates already. :/


----------



## Flare

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh...luck is really not on my side today.  I had a Whitney cookie for Bells, but it was just another rose wedding stand.  And then I bought two Julian cookies and got the rug both times!  I mean, all I really want is the dress and headpiece.  I don’t even care about the furniture, and now I have duplicates already. :/



Oh damn I personally would like what you got today.  Hopefully you get something better soon.


----------



## Garrett

500 bells: stepladder
5,000 bells: Raold's beach parasol memory thingy. 

I was quite pleased with that, haven't had a 5,000 cookie for a while.


----------



## Espurr

_Mmmmhmhmhmhmmm_


----------



## Bcat

Julian cookie for bells! Got the tophat


----------



## Flare

Beach Club Dress and Yellow-checkered shorts.


----------



## Ryumia

What showed up for me was the Roald's beach cookie and Timmy's fortune cookie. What I got from Timmy's fortune cookie was another fish and chips furniture item while I got another beach-club shirt from Roald's beach cookie. Really glad I got another beach-club shirt since I only want the clothing stuff from Roald's beach cookie.


----------



## AngelBunny

I got the Bluebear party cookie a couple days ago and I got a ice cream fence thing lol


----------



## Flare

Bicycle Helmet and Striped Cone.

Afterwards I bought two Julian cookies and got the Stardust Canopy Tent and the Stardust Top Hat.


----------



## Bcat

bluebear cookie for bells! Got an icecream!


----------



## AngelBunny

Witney cookie for bells Today!  I got a rose flower stand!


----------



## Flare

Cans and the Giant Ice Cream Sundae.


----------



## lycaena

got the bluebear cookies for bells and finally got the giant ice-cream sundae ;;;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nothing to write home about for the Bell cookies, but I bought a Julian cookie and almost screamed.  I finally got the stardust hairpin I so desperately wanted!  I almost have a full stamp card too, so I can buy the dress to go with it.


----------



## Ryumia

What I got today was a repeat of a citrus tank from a clothing fortune cookie and a repeat of stardust dress from Julian's stardust cookie.


----------



## AccfSally

I was getting nothing but those regular cookies lately, it's so annoying I started to ignore them.


----------



## Greninja

I finally got the wedding tuxedo from Whitneys cookie!! Now I hope I can get The hat from Julians cookie and the ice cream hat!


----------



## mogyay

i got a bluebear cookie and got my 5th ice cream lamp, love this game so much


----------



## Bcat

Julian cookie for bells. got the dress.

NICE


----------



## lycaena

Julian cookie for Bells and got the giant planetarium! I feel like I used up my luck after getting this and the giant sundae within a week..


----------



## Ashariel

I got my last item from the regular fortune cookies so I'm officially done if a have been buying all ur rares thxs...and I'll be giving someone else a chance to buy them now..lol


----------



## sigh

- incense burner _aGaIn_
- armor pants


----------



## Bcat

bluebear cookie for bells! Another sofa. I'm not even mad, I love symmetry :3


----------



## ESkill

Finally my second Julian fortune cookie for bells, I got the star dress to match my hair pin! And armor pants from a clothing cookie that I'm giving to Gulliver.


----------



## Bcat

Roald cookie for bells! First of those I've ever gotten since I never bought any for tickets. I got the dress! It's pretty cute! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Julian cookie for Bells.  Got a stardust fence that I didn’t have yet.


----------



## Biyaya

I decided to eat all of Timmy's cookies from my inventory and ended up getting 3 kokeshi dolls, 2 vacuum cleaners and strapped books. 

I also got a Bluebear party cookie with a deluxe ice-cream cup in it though!


----------



## gracefullygauche

I got two normal ones--one was a frog costume top, and the other was a ramen bowl, both of which I already had


----------



## Greninja

Okay this game is trolling me at this point. All i want is an ice cream cap but instead I've received, 2 terrycloth bows 2 terrycloth dress, 3 ice cream balloon fences, a deluxe ice cream cup, and a triple scoop lamp! and I today i got another summer beach parasol from Ronalds cookie so now I have 2


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Today I bought two Bunnie cookies and got an errand basket and a sleeping wolf plushie.  Then, I completed the bug catching goals and got a folktale forest path from my free Bunnie cookie.  I’m the most happy about the plushie though because it was something I definitely wanted to get.


----------



## Jadeth

I got a stardust top hat from Julian's cookie. On this topic of fortune cookies, I hate myself. I don't even play this DUMB GAME ANYMORE, because I spent over 30 dollars on fortune cookies and I got all the furniture I wanted, meaning I don't even want to do anything because to me everything is completed. I ruined everything for myself. In theory, I could also decorate my camper, but who wants to do that? (Hint: Not me.) gg Nintendo, you got my money. I am a loser now


----------



## Neechan

I got an "Errand Basket" from Bunnie's fortune cookies and another "summertime beach rug" from Ronald's beach cookie all I need is a boat and the memory item from this....


----------



## Bcat

from the three cookies I got from the bug event:

Terrycloth dress(dupe, I already have several)
Star hairpin (I needed this!)
Errand basket (not what I wanted but still very cute!)


----------



## Garrett

Another wrestler tank and the fairytale picnic table stump thing from a Bunnie bells cookie.

Also, the tree memory thing from Bunnie's cookie for completing the bug hunt.


----------



## TykiButterfree

The fortune cookies from the bug event gave me the ice cream hat and Julian's star dress. Those were 2 things I was looking for so I am happy. I didn't get the last cookie yet because goliath beetles don't want to come for me.

I am hoping to get the top hat from Julian's cookie soon. I mostly just keep getting fences, planters, and tables.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bunnie cookie for Bells today!  Got a woodsman outfit.  Was really hoping for the dress or the hood, but it wasn’t a duplicate so I’m not complaining.


----------



## sigh

- Nook's Homes Model from timmy's fortune cookie
- vacuum cleaner from timmy's fortune cookie
- box of tissues from tommy's fortune cookie (given to me by fauna)


----------



## Bcat

I got a julian cookie today! Got the table. I've been REALLY lucky with Julian cookies. I've never bought any with LTs but have 5 items. No dupes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got a Julian cookie for Bells today and...







*animal-like happy screech* Am I dreaming?


----------



## Bcat

^Congrats!!!!!!!

I got a bunnie cookie for bells, but it was just a woodsman hat :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> ^Congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a bunnie cookie for bells, but it was just a woodsman hat :/



That was basically my reaction when I got the woodsman outfit from my Bell Bunnie cookie a few days ago lol.  At least it's not a duplicate, right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought another Bunnie cookie with leaf tickets and got a red riding hood dress!  I seem to be getting extremely lucky lately.


----------



## Flare

So far have been geting dupes and dupes and dupes from plain ol timmy tommy and clothing cookies... but I did get the Stardust Table and Terrycloth Bow from the cookies in the Bug Catching event.


----------



## Greninja

All I want is the stardust top hat from julians cookie is that too much to ask for?! All i got so far from his cookie is 2 tables, 2 dividers, star pin, and the star fountain


----------



## RNRita

I got my third stardust planter with leaf tickets. I’m confused. I don’t have Tia’s or Julian’s cookies?????


----------



## sigh

- garden rock from tommy's fortune cookie
- wood display stand (w.) from timmy's fortune cookie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

By pure coincidence I got a Tia cookie for Bells.  Sadly, it was the bed and not the dress.


----------



## Ryumia

I got Julian's Stardust Cookie and Tia's Rosewater Cookie for ACPC Bells today. Got another Stardust dress from Julian's Stardust Cookie while I got the Grandiose Chair from Tia's Rosewater Cookie.


----------



## Garrett

A sailor hat from a Roald cookie and another western shirt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Another Tia cookie for Bells!  I guess the game is feeling generous.  I got the shirt, which isn’t the dress but looks amazing on Julian.


----------



## Greninja

I got two of roalds cookies and I got the boat and the dress which both aren't bad but I want the Stardust hat.


----------



## Greninja

Bought Julian's cookie with leaf tickets to try and get the Stardust Hat and instead I got the Planetarium...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was doing so well saving my leaf tickets.  Then I decided it couldn’t hurt to buy a Tia cookie since I want the dress so much.  One cookie turned into three and I got two duplicates.  Two.  And no dress, either.  My luck has run out. :/


----------



## ESkill

Oh boy, I got the fairy tale tree! From a 5,000 bell cookie! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Greninja

Debating whether or not to buy Julian's cookie for leaf tickets in order to get the Stardust Hat or buy the camp background I want...


----------



## Garrett

Had a Tia and a Bunnie cookie in stock, got a grandiose candelabra and a red folktale dress.


----------



## biker

I got the third lawn chair I was looking for lol


----------



## ESkill

Another Tia cookie for bells! I got the grandiose jacket


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I actually got a Splatoon cookie for Bells.  It was a turf-war floor.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I got an outback hat and armor pants from two clothing cookies. From fortune cookies that I got from doing requests, I got box of tissues, incense burner, lava lamp from Tommy's fortune cookie and white wood display stand, trash bin from Timmy's fortune cookie.


----------



## Alex10

I got the 5 star item from a Tia cookie (not my favourite premium item, but I’ll take it!) and an air pump!


----------



## mogyay

got a garden rock and a pharaoh outfit, yesterday i got another hood in the bunnie cookie tho! (which makes 3...)


----------



## cornimer

Another stardust dress from a Julian cookie. That's probably my fifth one, that's all I ever get from those cookies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my first leaf ticket item for Bells in awhile.  It was a splat stage.


----------



## Garrett

A model bus and huntsman's outfit from a Bunnie cookie. First time for both items.


----------



## mogyay

huntsman outfit (my 3rd one boo) and ramen!


----------



## MopyDream44

UGGGGGG...I haven't gotten a single special fortune cookie for bells at my cookie stand since the Splatoon cross-over update & I'm getting very frustrated. I got frog-costume pants & armor pants today. My fortune cookie RNG has gone down the drain.


----------



## biker




----------



## The Pennifer

*Ta Daaaaa ... The Grandiose Bath ... Total Shock!! ... and really at my age and level of *ahem* maturity ... I shouldn?t be so excited and thrilled about it  
But there you have it!! Lol 




*


----------



## mogyay

nice one pen! 

i forgot to mention i got double special cookies yesterday! a splatoon one (ick) where i got the splat stage (literally there's nothing i want in those cookies though) and a julian cookie where i got the star headpiece (cute but it's my 4th one)


----------



## Verecund

Opened five boxes of Julian cookies:

stardust hairpin x3
stardust dress x4
stardust top hat x4
stardust fence x4
stardust fountain x2
stardust planter x3
stardust table x3
stardust canopy sofa x2

This brings my grand total to 9 dresses from 36 cookies, making up 25% of everything (which of course is the most useless item for me alongside my five hairpins) but no rug or planetarium, and honestly I wanted the rug even more than the planetarium. At least I got the fountain, though (I now have three), which is my favourite item from the set!


----------



## Greninja

I debating whether or not I should use my only card to get the stardust top hat or use 50 tickets to try and get one


----------



## mogyay

candelabra from a tia cookie (my 4th one.. not like i have any of the other items from it either) and an apple flagpole


----------



## Gir

Got a flagpole and grandiose jacket from the ones in my stall.

I spent the rest of my Leaf Tickets on Muffy's cookies and got:
lamp x3
dress x2
broom

and spent stamp cards on the pumpkin tree and hat


----------



## koopasta

I bought:
1 of Tia's and got the grandiose hat
2 of Muffy's and got the cauldron and the stupid shoes. Nice, but I wanted the dress.


----------



## lycaena

Purchased two boxes of Muffy’s cookies and basically got the tree 4x, shoes 3x, one lamp, one fence and the hat...those trees and shoes were really testing me tbh..I hope I don’t see them showing up ever again


----------



## smonikkims

Since I only buy 5-packs whenever I happen to have enough tickets, and usually go for the sets ending soonest, it could well be 2 months from now before I buy any Muffy cookies unless they come up as Bell purchases. It's so weird how such a seasonal cookie is available for three whole months. xD It seems people have been kinda unlucky with repeats of Muffy's stuff so far. xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bought a Muffy cookie and got the rug.  It?s cool and all but I want the dress or the hat.  Preferably the dress.


----------



## Jarrad

I've really only started playing this game so I'm not sure how the entire cookie thing works (I play FE:Heroes so I assume it's just another gacha % lottery?)

I pulled a Trash can... I was happy as this perfectly epitomised my personality.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jarrad said:


> I've really only started playing this game so I'm not sure how the entire cookie thing works (I play FE:Heroes so I assume it's just another gacha % lottery?)
> 
> I pulled a Trash can... I was happy as this perfectly epitomised my personality.



Yep, they’re pretty much a random lottery.  Also I relate very much to the last statement lmao.


----------



## Greninja

I accidently bought 250 LT of muffys cookie and I got the tree, broom, fence, cauldron, and light


----------



## koopasta

I got the mirror from Muffy's cookie today! My first 5-star item!


----------



## mogyay

i got a pepper mill and a donut stool. i actually bought 2 packs of muffy cookies when it came out, i got 3 pairs of shoes, the dress, the tree, the hexing circle, the broom, 2 lamps and a fence! actually pretty happy with all that and i don't think i'll buy any more, if i don't have the hat from the free ones then i'll just buy it with 1 stamp


----------



## koopasta

I got the hat from Muffy's cookie and traded in a stamp card for the gothic dress!


----------



## koopasta

Today Muffy's cookie was for sale for Bells. Bought it and got the broom, which is all right, though I really wanted both the rug and the dress. Shari gave me one of Timmy's cookies and I got the mixer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Muffy cookie for Bells.  Got a haunted pumpkin tree.  Not bad, but I really want the hat and the dress. :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bunnie cookie for Bells!  Got a tree-stump picnic table.


----------



## koopasta

Had to order a cookie for daily goals, so I got a clothing cookie. Got the polka-dot beret.


----------



## HannahCN

Rocking Chair (White) and Armor Pants. Nothing special, but I try to buy them whenever I can, as I haven't been playing for very long yet. Am currently using the Police Hat I got from a cookie a few days ago to rock what's basically an ABBA policeman's outfit. XD


----------



## Ras

Two Muffy cookies for sale today. I got a witch’s broom and my second free hexed witch’s mirror.


----------



## sigh

the tree-stump picnic table and the folktale forest path, two of bunnie's cookies were selling.


----------



## koopasta

Got one of Muffy's cookies and got a witchy fence... Literally the one thing I DIDN'T WANT. Also got the poncho from a clothing cookie.


----------



## Alienfish

Been getting clothing and Tommy bell cookies past few days, like come on game d'ya hate me that much. Funny note I keep getting like bathroom stalls so maybe I should make a cult campground when Halloween is over.


----------



## koopasta

Another witchy fence. Are you serious?!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Splatoon cookie for Bells.  Got a splash wall.


----------



## koopasta

Double Tia cookies today! I got another candelabra and a screen.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I keep getting normal cookies for the past few days . Hopefully I will eventually get a special cookie.


----------



## biker

I got Tia's cookie twice in a row and both times I got the grandiose carpet.
?\_(ツ)_/? at least I can cover my whole camp in fancy now


----------



## loglady

I never have much luck in getting rare cookies to pop up in my shop, but Tia?s Grandiose Cookie was there today. I got the grandiose bed and it?s sooo pretty! I can?t wait to style it with the matching chairs and existing furniture I have.


----------



## Vintage Viola

I bought the box that gives you five cookies (Muffy’s) and three of the items were all the pieces to the witch’s outfit, which was what I wanted. I was pretty happy about that  if only I can get the dress and hat from Tia’s cookies.


----------



## koopasta

I had double clothing cookies today, and since it was part of my daily goals to eat one, I decided to buy both. The first one gave me the sombrero, the second gave me the wrestler pants. Those will be promptly going to Gulliver. I've been having awful luck with these cookies lately. I can't get special ones at all, and all I want is the rug from Muffy's cookie


----------



## koopasta

No special cookies again, but got a mixer and a citrus tank from regular ones. More stuff for Gulliver.


----------



## koopasta

I was sick of the game hating me, so I used LT to buy a Muffy cookie. I got the lamp post. It's better than another fence.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got the 15 leaf tickets from host the most and had enough to buy a cookie, so I bought a Muffy one.  I didn’t have much hope because it screwed me over in the past, but lo and behold I got the dress I wanted!  I actually yelled “Yes!” out loud when I got it.


----------



## AccfSally

Like my first try with Goldie's cookie.....


----------



## koopasta

I don't even bother with cookies anymore. Muffy's get me everything except the dress and rug, which are the ones I want, and I only get basic ones. However, I did have some Timmy and Tommy ones animals gave me that I needed to get rid of. I got: metal flagpole (leaf), lava lamp, IV drip, box with helmet, and some kind of panel. Eh.


----------



## koopasta

I got the library on wheels from Goldie's cookie and another stupid broom from Muffy's cookie. I give up on Muffy tbh. I'll never get that stupid rug.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I finally got a special cookie for Bells.  It was a Muffy one and had witchy boots in it, which I didn’t have yet!  Between this and the dress I’m wondering if my luck is changing.


----------



## Alienfish

Timmy and Tommy crap cookies as for bell ones. Sigh. At least gimme Bunnie ones when she is ending soon gah.


----------



## koopasta

I got a third fence from Muffy. I got so pissed that I actually cried.


----------



## Giddy

Had got a furniture cookie (air pump) and one from Bunnie's, I really wanted it to be the red riding hood but alas I got the hunter's hat instead.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i always get that hunter hat when I buy bunnie cookies sigh and it's p short time left ugh...  I really wanted the hood o well


----------



## biker

biker said:


> I got Tia's cookie twice in a row and both times I got the grandiose carpet.
> ?\_(ツ)_/? at least I can cover my whole camp in fancy now



And now I have 3 grandiose carpets. This is getting stupid


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The Bunnie cookie has been a legit disappointment for me because I haven’t gotten anything good out of it.  The only things I really wanted were the hood and the flower patch and I got neither. :/


----------



## shunishu

oh noo another tia cookie.. i never get any of the others :/ it's just four to five days nothing and then a tia cookie... i want the other sets more or at all.. just once. bleh


----------



## Verecund

Today was the first time I had double special fortune cookies since I had double Filberts months ago. I got a folktale forest path from Bunnie's, which is okay but not something I really wanted, and a grandiose canopy bed from Tia's, which is frustrating because three of the four Tia cookies I've gotten have been four-star items (alongside the vanity and another bed), which is pretty decent luck, but I don't actually want them at all because they're too pink for me; the only thing I want from there is the jacket!


----------



## shunishu

just got muffy's cookie for the first time and got the hat


----------



## smonikkims

I got double specials today and got the Goldie books with leaves and Tia hat. Don't usually share but these were two new special items for me!


----------



## Biyaya

I finally got the folktale flower patch I've been wanting. And for bells right on the last day available! c:

Other thing: another vacuum cleaner, because they noticed I only had one left after talking to Gulliver.


----------



## koopasta

Sigh, I got crap cookies again. I swear, the new PC update reduced your chances of getting special cookies.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got the hexed witch’s mirror and some fish and chips. I’m gonna spook myself while having a fishy, chippy lunch.


----------



## koopasta

Praise be, I finally got a Goldie cookie! I got the slightly used goods. Wanted the shirt or skirt, but not bad at all!


----------



## wALEX

a rouge bag T-T


----------



## koopasta

Bought a Muffy cookie with LTs and got the tree! I just need the dress and rug and I'll be happy.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I got two Tommy cookies and got clothesline pole and garden rock.


----------



## Sothe

Was able to buy Tia’s cookie for bells today but only got the grandiose rug.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

ugh i got tommy's cookie and a clothing cookie. Inside were frog cap and Mrs. Flamingo. Sign wish i could get at least 1 muffy cookie for bells.


----------



## Stella-Io

^I've gotten quite a few already.

Today I had a Rosewater cookie and got a duplicate wall screen thing and a dark brown cookie and got a duplicate thing that I'm just gonna end up giving to Gulliver.


----------



## Sothe

Today I was able to buy Muffy’s cookie and I actually got the hexed witch’s mirror.


----------



## nanpan

*I've only been getting timmy and tommy/tom cookies ! I've gotten a few of muffy's cookies for bells but I haven't bought any because I'm not really big on halloween ~*​


----------



## koopasta

Double Muffy cookies today. Got another hat and a FOURTH fence. Trying real hard to hide my disappointment.


----------



## koopasta

I got the glasses from Goldie's cookie! Yes!!!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today I got Tommy and Timmy fortune cookies. Inside was black common chair and air pump


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally got a special cookie for Bells!  It was a Goldie one and had the autumnal cardigan in it.  I was excited because that was one of the only items that I was interested in getting.


----------



## biker

First Goldie cookie for coins and I got the only thing I was interested, the glasses. W o r t h  i t


----------



## AccfSally

Got another dress from Muffy's cookie.


----------



## mogyay

another tree from muffy today. also a couple of days ago i got the collector's picnic blanket thing from goldie which was neat since i hadn't received a special cookie in a couple of weeks before that


----------



## Tee-Tee

My luck with the cookies are rubbish, no special ones today. And even when I get a special cookie its just a double ;-;


----------



## koopasta

Got another Muffy cookie. Another tree. Now I want Goldie! DX


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I actually got an Isabelle cookie for Bells that had the kettle in it.  c:


----------



## koopasta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I actually got an Isabelle cookie for Bells that had the kettle in it.  c:



Man, your luck really has been improving! I personally really only like the mug from the Isabelle cookies. Luckily it's 3*, so I should be able to get it.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

I had a Timmy Fortune Cookie that got me a mug (A nice little item, honestly), and had a Goldie Fortune Cookie that got me a Library on Wheels!!  It's my first 5 star item from a fortune cookie bought with bells, too!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> Man, your luck really has been improving! I personally really only like the mug from the Isabelle cookies. Luckily it's 3*, so I should be able to get it.



Yeah, I guess it is!  I wish you luck in getting that mug.


----------



## Imaginetheday

I finally got my last clothing item from the fortune cookie - those stupid frog pants! I only need the Nook Model Home (I think that's what it's called) from Timmy's cookie and I'll be done with those fortune cookies!

I really, really want the flying broom from Muffy, but it's not showing up at the market place and I'm afraid I'd waste tickets trying to get it. Oh, well, Halloween is over, anyway, so I don't know when I'd use it.


----------



## shunishu

after almost two weeks of dry spell, I finally got another special cookie and got the witchy fence from muffy's cookie.


----------



## Warrior

I got the 5 star isabelle counter (I think that's the english name) and oh my god I'm so disappointed. This is the most boring 5 star item I've ever seen and it's the one the game decides to give me? you can't even clearly tell it's related to Isabelle. Bummed out because I actually really want all the other 5 star items available right now.

After that disappointment I bought two Tia cookies and got two 3 stars I already have multiples of. Thanks Game. Really excited for when I can just buy the switch game for 60 bucks and get all the items I want through effort and not gambling lol.


----------



## koopasta

I got the bicycle helmet and armor pants from clothing cookies today. I'm trying to get the outback hat ASAP. Whenever I unlock Octavian I'm dressing him in the western set


----------



## mogyay

blessed by a double bell cookie today. tree from muffy and screen from tia (i don't have yet so yay, altho i'm not sure what use one is really)


----------



## AngelBunny

muffy cookie for bells, just got the cauldron


----------



## cornimer

I am on day 8 and counting of trash cookies


----------



## biker

the third time I got Muffy's cookie for coins and guess what? a third tree. This is sooooo freaking stupid


----------



## shunishu

just got the board game from a normal cookie


----------



## koopasta

A big, whopping load of crap. At least I got decent items, though (cowboy boots and decorative bird plate).


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Got some Western Pants from a Clothing Fortune Cookie, and some Books with Fallen Leaves from a Goldie Library Cookie! They just keep coming up as bell cookies for me, so I'm not complaining!!


----------



## koopasta

Another day of crap.


----------



## Alienfish

goldie and some trash regular.

boo for goldie though bc my rng is 100% set for either the pile of book thing or the tree -.-


----------



## Wickel

I really wanted some stuff from Marshall's cookie, but my fortune cookies for the past three days have all been regulars o-o so sad.


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Had two Clothing Fortune Cookies, which got me some Armor Pants and a Polka-Dot Beret! Thanks to the Polka-Dot Beret, I only need one more 4-star item from the Clothing Fortune Cookies, with the last one being the King Tut Mask! So close!


----------



## koopasta

Got a repeat on a Muffy cookie and wasted LTs for a repeat on Goldie's cookie. I freaking love my life rn.


----------



## Sylvie74

it seems the game knows I wear hats in winter, because I got a witch hat and a knight helmet (only use bells, both were 5000 bells cookies)


----------



## koopasta

Another stock of crap. I hate this game right now.


----------



## koopasta

Another day of crap cookies. Great.


----------



## koopasta

I said screw it and bought a Goldie cookie with LTs. We'll just say that I'm about ready to ****ing quit this game.


----------



## koopasta

Well, I decided to get another Goldie cookie and finally got the autumnal cardigan! Maybe it isn't all that bad.


----------



## Warrior

5 star rosie item from a bell cookie, yeahhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyy (I wasn't playing when the rosie cookies were out originally)


----------



## auroral

Both were Timmy's cookies, weeps. Feels like it's been forever since I've gotten a rare cookie for bells.
First cookie had a box with helmet, which is a dup. Gonna give it to Gulliver! (Kinda funny though since that's an item I'd love to have for my Resetti shrine in new leaf.) 
Second cookie was another dup, a brown pot. Nothing to exciting today, weeps.


----------



## Ryumia

What I got today from the fortune cookies were repeats of Ramen and Witchy Street Lamp.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got another Goldie one after a long dry spell.  It had a collectibles for sale in it, which is ok I guess.  At least it’s not a duplicate.


----------



## koopasta

A repeat bicycle helmet. Sigh. At least getting that gorgeous dress from the scavenger hunt will lessen my want for the skirt from Goldie's cookie. I don't even care about the Muffy dress anymore.


----------



## Ryumia

I got a repeat of a Wrestling Mask from a Clothing Fortune Cookie and a Isabelle Screen from Isabelle's Cafe Cookie.


----------



## koopasta

I ended up buying two Goldie cookies to fill my stamp card, which gave me the stupid glasses and the tree. At least I used my card to buy the skirt


----------



## auroral

Today I got a donut stool and cowboy boots, both repeats. Getting close to being able to buy another bundle, though, so hopefully there will be some new items for me tomorrow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I literally cannot believe my luck.  Not only did I get another special cookie for Bells today, but it contained Isabelle's winter top!  That was literally the only thing I genuinely wanted out of that cookie and I got it. ;u;


----------



## biker

I have now 4 halloween Trees from Muffy's cookies. This is so stupid.


----------



## Ryumia

I got a repeat of a Wooden Stool from Timmy's Fortune Cookie and a Isabelle Stool from Isabelle's Cafe Cookie.


----------



## auroral

Got yet another box of helmets and a poncho :’ ) sigh


----------



## koopasta

Another day of crud.


----------



## auroral

Aaaaaa super happy I got the mug!


----------



## twinkletoes

I opened a dazzling cookie, & got the stage! the luck


----------



## TykiButterfree

Seriously, what is this? I was only trying for the dress. I also already had the shoes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

TykiButterfree said:


> Seriously, what is this? I was only trying for the dress. I also already had the shoes.
> 
> View attachment 221722



I should not be laughing right now.  But seriously, Nintendo has definitely rigged the cookie chances.  How the hell else does that happen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the reason I showed up here is because I got my third special cookie in a row!  I was a bit disappointed when I saw it was Muffy’s, since Halloween has been over for awhile.  The only thing I could see myself getting excited about was the witch’s hat, since it complements the dress so well.  Lo and behold, it had the hat in it!  Is there a four leaf clover stuck to me or something?


----------



## koopasta

I'm struggling with this game. I've gotten no special cookies. I also bought three of Tia's cookies because I was desperate to get the dress or the pool.. I got two chairs and a screen. I hope to get one of the Dazzling cookies, though I only like the dress and the bow.


----------



## auroral

Two clothing cookies, both dups. Frog cap, and black star tee.


----------



## koopasta

Are you freaking kidding me? Another day with no special cookies.


----------



## AccfSally

I miss how easy the special cookies appeared.

Today was trash-cookies again, I did spent 50 LTs on a Dazzling cookie and got an ugly suit which I can't remember the name of.


Also it would be neat to trade things.


----------



## auroral

Two more clothing cookies, this time a bike helmet and a wrestler shirt. Weeps theyre both so ugly, I?ll probably give them to Gulliver instead of saving them for my animals...


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Got Timmy's Fortune Cookie which netted me a Garden Gnome, and a Filbert's Rocket Cookie with helped me get a Rocket-Pilot Helmet! Now just need the rest of the space suit! LOL!


----------



## Biyaya

I got Isabelle's scooter! C: 
And a lawn chair.


----------



## Garrett

Filbert launcher
Isabelle counter

It's been a while since I had two bell cookies on offer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Isabelle cookie for Bells, thus continuing my astounding luck.  It even had the mug in it, which is super adorable. c:


----------



## Alienfish

goldie, got the skirt again sigh. and some generic **** lol


----------



## koopasta

I got fed up with generic cookies and ordered a dazzling cookie. Got the dress! Yess!


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Got a Timmy's Fortune Cookie with an Extinguisher inside, and a Isabelle's Caf? Cookie with an Isabelle Table! Nice to get a few good fortune cookies for bells this week!


----------



## koopasta

No special cookies again. This is actually stupid.


----------



## AccfSally

Found an Isabelle cookie and got the heater from it.


----------



## auroral

Today I got an extinguisher and a salon chair weeps


----------



## koopasta

FINALLY got a Tia cookie for bells and got the jacket. Not what I wanted, but at least it's not a repeat, so I'll take it.


----------



## Wickel

Another day of 500-bells cookies.

So far, for the reissued cookies. I just got one of them for bells each. Then nothing but crap. For the past 3 weeks. I'm starting to feel like it's on purpose.

I still want the hat from Tia's cookie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Goldie cookie for Bells!  It had the autumnal glasses in it, which I also wanted.  I usually go 2-3 weeks at a time without a special cookie, and I’ve been getting them every other day.


----------



## wALEX

500-bells cookies Another furniture z.z


----------



## auroral

Air pump, and iv drip. Iv drip was new. Kinda bummed it?s been so long since I?ve gotten a rare cookie, though. Last few I?ve gotten I?ve paid tickets for...


----------



## auroral

I actually got one of muffys cookies today, but it gave me my FOURTH pair of shoes :? ) Muffy plz I just want your bROOM... can?t even save the shoes for my animals to wear weeps 
other item was just a mixer.


----------



## fwn

--


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Not one, but two special cookies today: Goldie’s and Muffy’s.  Muffy’s had a duplicate tree in it, but Goldie’s had a red-brick path so it’s not so bad.


----------



## AccfSally

Found two cookies from this morning, can't remember the items.


----------



## koopasta

I've been having trouble getting back into PC considering that this fishing tourney has NOTHING I want, but yesterday I did get a Goldie cookie.. and I got my third skirt :')

Today I had two Timmy cookies. Still hunting for that stupid outback hat.


----------



## auroral

Today I got a vacuum cleaner and a decretive plate


----------



## princepoke

that pepper shaker thing and a black metal framed table thingy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Goldie cookie for Bells today!  Got books with fallen leaves.


----------



## koopasta

I got a Hopkins cookie for Bells. I REALLY wanted the Switch, but I figured my luck wasn't that insane. I got a New 3DS XL, which isn't bad at all


----------



## auroral

Box of helmets from the first one, and the second was a Hopkins cookie!! Got a Virtual Boy. Was one of the few items I was missing from that set!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was so hyped about the new Fauna cookie that I bought the 250 leaf ticket package with what I had saved up.  I ended up getting an ornamented tree, a gift-filled sled, a snowy Toy Day sweater, and two light-up reindeer.  I ended up having a full stamp card after that, so I bought a snowy Toy Day dress with it.


----------



## mogyay

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was so hyped about the new Fauna cookie that I bought the 250 leaf ticket package with what I had saved up.  I ended up getting an ornamented tree, a gift-filled sled, a snowy Toy Day sweater, and two light-up reindeer.  I ended up having a full stamp card after that, so I bought a snowy Toy Day dress with it.



think i'm gonna buy a box too! for the first time in my cookie life, i'm praying i get all the 3 stars and nothing better haha. of course this means i'll get the 5 star and all the 4 stars of course heh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> think i'm gonna buy a box too! for the first time in my cookie life, i'm praying i get all the 3 stars and nothing better haha. of course this means i'll get the 5 star and all the 4 stars of course heh



Please post what you get


----------



## mogyay

this is what 600 leaf tickets looks like : ) i'm totally fine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Never thought I’d see the day where you swore mog lol.  But yikes, that is totally unfair and bs.  Nintendo you’d better fix this or I’ll personally come over there and beat your greedy ass.


----------



## Dracule

mogyay said:


> this is what 600 leaf tickets looks like : ) i'm totally fine
> 
> 
> View attachment 222015



7 sleds? What in tarnation. This is giving me PTSD of when I bought a 250 ticket package of Isabelle cookies in hopes of getting the chair and got like 3-4 tables IN THE SAME PACKAGE. I was so done. >_>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my first dazzling duo cookie for Bells.  It had orange dazzling flowers in it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got a clothing cookie today and it had blue wrestling shoes it, which happens to be one of my favorite clothing items in New Leaf ^^


----------



## mogyay

MorinoKirii said:


> 7 sleds? What in tarnation. This is giving me PTSD of when I bought a 250 ticket package of Isabelle cookies in hopes of getting the chair and got like 3-4 tables IN THE SAME PACKAGE. I was so done. >_>



i think they should AT THE VERY LEAST have some kind of way of knowing when you've had 3 of the same, i realise it's based on luck but four in the one cookie is awful (ftr i also had 4 in one box hence why i bought another, was only planning on buying one box and now i hate myself)

i got crap cookies today, since i'm in a ranting mood i'd also like to note that i haven't had a special bell cookie in over 2 weeks


----------



## Dracule

mogyay said:


> i think they should AT THE VERY LEAST have some kind of way of knowing when you've had 3 of the same, i realise it's based on luck but four in the one cookie is awful (ftr i also had 4 in one box hence why i bought another, was only planning on buying one box and now i hate myself)
> 
> i got crap cookies today, since i'm in a ranting mood i'd also like to note that i haven't had a special bell cookie in over 2 weeks



I agree! It just feels a bit unfair to those either saving up their leaf tickets or using cash to buy leaf tickets. I think it would be better to do a max limit on same items attained in box sets (maybe a max of 2). And that’s awful :<. I’ve noticed that when I start buying a lot of cookies, my chances for special bell cookies seems to go down tremendously. >_>


----------



## auroral

Blue canister and haunted pumpkin tree! Didn?t have the tree yet!


----------



## koopasta

I got a repeat tree from Goldie's cookie and bought a Fauna cookie with bells and got the toy-filled sleigh!


----------



## Wickel

Yesterday, I finally got a special bell cookie. The last one was definitely over a week ago. I got the witch's hat from Muffy's cookie which I didn't own yet so I'm happy!


----------



## mogyay

after complaining about never getting special cookes with bells anymore i got one today, got a fauna one and received the toy shop stall, i have it already but i'm not gonna complain about another


----------



## Dracule

mogyay said:


> after complaining about never getting special cookes with bells anymore i got one today, got a fauna one and received the toy shop stall, i have it already but i'm not gonna complain about another



Yay! Glad you at least got a special cookie now. I got a fauna one today too and received the little christmas tree, haha.


----------



## LaFra

mogyay said:


> this is what 600 leaf tickets looks like : ) i'm totally fine
> 
> 
> View attachment 222015



I feel so bad for you... i hate this!


----------



## koopasta

So, I had double clothing cookies today, which meant double chances of getting the outback hat. I got not one, but TWO pharaoh outfits :'(


----------



## auroral

I can't believe I got a special cookie two days in a row tbh... Today's was an isabelle cookie that gave me the isabelle screen. Second cookie gave me a blue canister. Again, two days in a row.


----------



## koopasta

I got the sweater from the Fauna cookie, which tbh I wanted more than the dress.


----------



## mogyay

koopasta said:


> I got the sweater from the Fauna cookie, which tbh I wanted more than the dress.



the sweater is what i wanted most from the fauna cookie, it's so adorable!

today i got a muffy cookie and i FINALLY got the witch hat yay, was so close to just buying it with a stamp card so i'm really happy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Another dazzling duo cookie for Bells today.  It had the dress in it, which I actually like quite a bit.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I actually got the witch dress from Muffy's cookie today. Now I'm not sure what to try for the next time I have leaf tickets.


----------



## koopasta

I had two clothing cookies and STILL didn't get that outback hat. gosh darn it when can I dress Octavian up like a cowboy?!


----------



## koopasta

Got another stupid dress from the dazzling duo cookie. Thanks.


----------



## Dracule

koopasta said:


> I had two clothing cookies and STILL didn't get that outback hat. gosh darn it when can I dress Octavian up like a cowboy?!



I get outback hats pretty often, so I wish I could give you one. :<

On another note, I got Wrestler Pants and a special cookie with the Haunted Pumpkin Tree (which is nice since I didn’t have one, haha).


----------



## Marte

Ok so I decided to spend my saved up tickets on Faunas Toy Day Cookies (5 + 1 stamp). I got:
Toy Day treat counter ? light-up reindeer ? ornamented tree ? snowy Toy Day dress ? snowy Toy Day cap


woop woop!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to try again.. I had some tickets left.. help me. I got the sleigh!


----------



## Snowesque

*Marte *
Woo, nice job! That's a pretty nice haul.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So the kudos goals were extremely easy to complete and I finished them within five minutes.  While I appreciate the free leaf tickets, what I was really excited about was the fortune cookies.  I ate the dazzling duo one first and was very disappointed to see my third orange dazzling flowers.  The Isabelle cafe cookie had the Isabelle table, which wasn’t so bad since it wasn’t a duplicate.  I held my breath for the Toy Day cookie because all I really wanted was the hat.  Guess whose Christmas wish came a little early this year?


----------



## koopasta

I unfortunately don't have enough friends to get Fauna's today, but I got the Isabelle/dazzling cookie. Since my luck with fortune cookies is exceptionally bad, I got the violet flowers from the dazzling cookie and that ugly table from Isabelle's.


----------



## auroral

It feels like I?ve been getting a plastic canister every day :? )


----------



## koopasta

I bought a clothing cookie and got my ten billionth bicycle helmet...still no outback hat.

But, in the Fauna cookie from the kudos event, I got the light-up reindeer!!! Gonestly that and the sweater were the only things I wanted.


----------



## biker

Not today but last week I was able to get the Mirror and the...circle spell thing from Muffy's cookies and now I'm ready to summon sum demons.


----------



## koopasta

I got the dress from the white gothic rose cookies. I know people are ticked off, but as someone who missed the originals, I can really appreciate this. I think I like these more than the regular ones! I'm hoping to get the headband next.


----------



## Soigne

I got the gothic lolita dress from the new fortune cookies that were released!


----------



## quiteso

Leaf ticket: Gothic rose rug x2, gothic rose cage chair, gothic rose lamp, gothic lolita dress, gothic silk top hat
Bells: Ginkgo tree, gothic rose guitar
Kudos: Dazzling path

Score!


----------



## koopasta

Double cookies, the Isabelle and White Rose!

I got a stupid repeat from the White Rose, but I got the Isabelle Mug! That's the one I really, really wanted!


----------



## auroral

more... plastic canisters........ 
but yesterday i bought a bunch of white gothic cookies and got the dress!! the only two items I really want are the dress and the hair, and at least if I don't get the hair before the cookie goes away, I can always exchange one of my full cards for it on one of its last few days ;u;


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

muffy lamp thingy, it's cute


----------



## quiteso

I was hoping for the hair from the gothic rose cookie to go with the dress and got it!


----------



## petaltail

i finally got those cute glasses from goldie's library cookie! i'd been wanting them for quite a while~


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

bought the 5 cookie pack for the with gothic-rose cookie and got nothing i wanted, but 2 microphones, so i was like dang but i'll keep trying and bought another cookie and got..... another microphone..... please keep in mind this was literally my first time buying fortune cookies with leaf tickets..... i was so upset lol
but anyways i ended up getting everything but the rug and drums, but sadly i had to use a stamp card to get the hair


----------



## mogyay

i finally got a hat trick of free special cookies! don't think this has ever happened to me before lol. the day before yesterday i got the pom pom hat from fauna cookie (dupe but a cute one all the same), a fence from muffy cookie (dupe but u can never have enough fences) and today i got the lantern from the gothic cookie (not a fan of this cookie as a whole but the lantern is nice)


----------



## koopasta

I had an Isabelle cookie for bells today and got the kettle, which will look adorable with the mug!


----------



## koopasta

I got another Isabelle cookie! I honestly expected to get a repeat, but I got the heater!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Today I got, appropriately, a Toy Day cookie.  It even had the cookie counter in it, something I didnt have yet.


----------



## koopasta

I finally ordered a 5 pack of Dazzling Duo cookies! I got the stage, a dress, and...3 bows.


----------



## koopasta

I got ANOTHER Isabelle cookie for Bells and got the rocking chair! Honestly super surprised that I haven't gotten any repeats.


----------



## mogyay

i got nothing today and yesterday but the day before i got a goldie cookie and GOT THE 5 STAR, i was beyod happy because i'd spent a lot of leaf tickets trying to get that so i'm super chuffed, to celebrate christmas i bought a couple more goldie cookies in hopes of getting some trees and paths but i got the book collector item, a cardigan and some books so i decided just to use 2 stamp cards to buy some trees


----------



## cornimer

With a gift card I got for Christmas, I bought 10 muffy cookies because I reeeeally want the broom. 6/10 cookies I bought were witch hats and then I got two lamp posts, a cauldron and a fence. I had all of those things already. All I can do now is make my campsite a witch hat and fauna-cookie sweater cult (because I also have 6 sweaters from the fauna cookie!)


----------



## koopasta

I bought 6 Gladys cookies and got the kimono, the haori, two paths, a tree, and a bush. Nice, but I wanted the hair...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I bought a Gladys cookie and got the camellia haori, which isn't the hair but not bad anyway.


----------



## Dracule

Officially have every item from Gladys? Camellia Cookie. Yaaaaassss~ 

No idea what I?ll use the extra wig for though, lol.​


----------



## mogyay

MorinoKirii said:


> View attachment 222863
> 
> Officially have every item from Gladys’ Camellia Cookie. Yaaaaassss~
> 
> No idea what I’ll use the extra wig for though, lol.​



that's like the ideal loot box, if only every box could look like that! i bought 2 glady's cookies and got the wig and the deer scare, think that's all i'm gonna buy from that cookie as i'm not a fan of the snow on the items since i'm counting down the days until spring comes already lol

today i got a 5k white gothic cookie and got a top hat!


----------



## Dracule

mogyay said:


> that's like the ideal loot box, if only every box could look like that! i bought 2 glady's cookies and got the wig and the deer scare, think that's all i'm gonna buy from that cookie as i'm not a fan of the snow on the items since i'm counting down the days until spring comes already lol
> 
> today i got a 5k white gothic cookie and got a top hat!



I know right?! Haha. I think this is repayment by the Nintendo fairy for screwing me over with Isabel’s cookie. XD

Congrats on some success for your cookie ventures though! I actually love the speckles of snow on the items; I’ll be keeping them up during half of springtime because it makes sense as a “melting snow” effect. I get the turnoff of it though, it can kind of limit the season’s furniture. :T


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I will never understand my fortune cookie luck.  I got a white gothic rose cookie for Bells and was hoping for the dress or the wig.  Instead, I literally got the one 5-star item without a memory.  Wtf game?


----------



## koopasta

Yes!!! I got a Gladys cookie for Bells and got the wig! Idk what's going on with my luck either. I expected to have 8 billion haori repeats by now.


----------



## carackobama

I got the white gothic rose cookie for Bells today and got the gothic rose lamp!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got enough leaf tickets to buy another Gladys cookie and I got the camellia kimono, which I really wanted!  Now the only thing I absolutely have to have out of those cookies is the hair.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I guess the game wants me to have trees.  Yesterday I had a Goldie cookie for Bells and got a ginkgo tree, and today I had a Gladys cookie for Bells and got a snowy camellia tree.


----------



## carackobama

There was an Isabelle cookie for Bells available today and I got her (adorable) winter top <3


----------



## Dracule

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I guess the game wants me to have trees.  Yesterday I had a Goldie cookie for Bells and got a ginkgo tree, and today I had a Gladys cookie for Bells and got a snowy camellia tree.



Honestly, I love when the cookies/events have a type of tree furniture! They’re so versatile! Congrats on your rewards. :>


----------



## Ras

There was a Goldie cookie for sale and it had the Library on Wheels. Nice to get a memory item for bells.


----------



## mogyay

got the white gothic cookie (it's like the only free one i've been getting since release) and got the hair buns which are cute i guess


----------



## Greninja

I got the Gothic White Cookie for bells and the only item I wanted from the set was the hat and I got exactly that! Im so happy!


----------



## carackobama

I got a Goldie’s Library Cookie today by completing some of the new butterfly goals and I got the books with fallen leaves!


----------



## cornimer

I got the bear table from a free nordic patch cookie


----------



## carackobama

I got another Goldie cookie today for bells and I got the skirt c:


----------



## carackobama

I got the Gladys cookie for Bells today and got the kimono!


----------



## valyria

got timmy's and tommy's fortune cookies

timmy's had box with helmet and tommy's had a toaster

oh well


----------



## carackobama

I got Isabelle’s cookie for Bells and got the screen, and white gothic-rose cookie for Leaf Tickets and got the bun wig!


----------



## Coach

From my free cookies today, I got a mandarin hat and a Nordic Patchwork hood.
I also reached 250 cookies from the new seashell event, so I got 5 of Hamlets cookie:
Big Star Snow Wear
Hamster Igloo
Snow Covered Tree
Snowball Barricade B
Powdery Snow Rug

No duplicates and two 4* items, so I'm pretty happy! I'm still hoping for the snow castle and the horse, but as they're both 3* I'm holding out for bell cookies


----------



## Amarise

I had 4 fortune cookies total
(2 gifts, 2 from the Nooklings):

1.) Stepladder
2.) air pump
3.) garden rock
4.) blue wrestling shoes


----------



## Soot Sprite

All of my leaf tickets have gone to the Camelia cookies. I got two stepping stones and a bush, I'm really hoping I can get the wig that comes with the set.


----------



## Breath Mint

Just blew 1500 leaf tickets on Hamlet's cookie. Here's the haul:

Snow Park Slide x2
Powdery-Snow Rug x1
Snowball Barricade A x2
Snowball Barricade B x1
Horse Snow Sculpture x2
Snow Castle x4
Hamster Igloo x3
Snow-Covered Tree x7
Hamster Knit Cap x3
Big-Star Snow Wear x5

Worth it.


----------



## carackobama

I got Isabelle’s cookie from completing some of the new she’ll goals and got her counter! Pretty pleased as it’s my first five star item I think!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

After weeks and weeks of trash cookies, I finally got a white gothic rose cookie for Bells.  It even had the gothic lolita buns in it!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nordic patch cookie for Bells.  Got the lamp.


----------



## auroral

Don?t remember what was in my first cookie of the day, but the second gave me my second Isabelle mug!


----------



## carackobama

I got a Hamlet cookie a while back as a reward from one of the challenges and I just opened it now - I got the knit cap c:


----------



## auroral

Navy formal pants and a cheese tart today


----------



## carackobama

I got Isabelle's cookie for Bells today and got the table!


----------



## Elisa

Executive toy and Isabelle scooter


----------



## Breath Mint

I got the five star item gothic rose rug from a random 5,000 bell white gothic-rose cookie. Not gonna use it but cool I guess


----------



## freezypop

Almost spent 10,000 bells on the handbag from Timmy and Tommy, but then had a fortune cookie and the bag was in it!


----------



## auroral

White handbag and Isabelle scooter! I didn?t actually have either of those so I?m like O:


----------



## auroral

Sapling clock and lawn chair. I have.... so many sapling clocks now wheezes.....


----------



## Angel-Rae

I’ve never got one and it’s a piece I’d like!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today the two bell cookies were Tommy's fortune cookie and Glady's camellia cookie. Inside the Tommy cookie I got a common chair (black) and Inside the Glady's camellia cookie I got the camellia haori.


----------



## auroral

I haven't bought my daily cookies yet, but from the three I got from this new dab event, I got another Isabelle scooter, white top hat, and the Marshal cupcake item that I can't remember the name of ajfkldsjfakl. Only one that was a double was the Isabelle scooter, so that's cool!


----------



## Tohru

I finished the Flounder goals today and got my first cookie from Poppy's Cocoa Cookie, and I won the chocolatier's kitchen item! ^0^
Now I REALLY want the rest of the furniture series >w<


----------



## Nougat

I got three fortune cookies yesterday: 
By total luck, one apple glazier cookie for 5000 bells. I got the crown! It is really cute. 
Then I also bought one to try my luck & got the water well. I really want the dress so I can wear the full outfit, but afraid to spend too many bells trying..
Finally I also finished the Flounder goals and got the Poppy’s Cocoa Coolie reward. I received the partition, not the cutest item..


----------



## mogyay

from the dab event i got a poppy table (already have 2 but always happy to have more tables) and from the white gothic cookie i got the dress which i haven't got yet so that was nice! 

today my special bell cookie was the patchwork one (my first time getting a free one despite it being out for a while) and i got the couch which i'm super happy about


----------



## auroral

IV drip and a Hamlet's cookie that gave me my second... what's it called fjdsaklfjdsak.... that snowball fight hedge.... I can't remember what it's called, but it's the A version. Weeps I just want B.


----------



## auroral

Today (or yesterdays I guess bc I forgot to check them before rollover) I got a bathroom stall and another stepladder. hope gulliver enjoys them :' D


----------



## Nougat

I got a Gothic Rose Lamp from a cookie for 5000 bells.
Not really liking current cookies to spend leaf tickets on them..


----------



## auroral

I know the first item I got today was Gulliver fodder but I cant remember exactly what item it was, rip. But!!! I did get the chocolate cake counter for bells today so that's hot!!!


----------



## carackobama

I bought three of the new Diana cookies today and got two giant daisies and a giant sweet pea!


----------



## LaFra

11 Diana Cookies

2* Fairy Jar
1* Giant Daisies
2* Giant Grass
2* Leaf Umbrella
2* Daisy Hairpin
2* Daisy Dress

Fair enough but i really dislike duplicate items, at least they are useful except for the dress and the fairy jar (really big!).
I want the Fairy Wings and others flowers... ?-?


----------



## Coach

Firstly, I had a free Apple Cookie and got the tiara.

Then, I bought a Diana Cookie Box plus one more afterwards.

1 Wings
1 Fairy Jar
2 Sweet Pea
2 Dresses

Not such a fan of the dresses, but I'm glad with everything else - the wings especially are very cool and were what I wanted most, along with the jar! I'm hoping to get the 5 star item obviously and some of the giant grass from free cookies in the coming months.


----------



## Animecafe102

I can't remember what I got specifically but I believe I had a Timmy cookie and a Tommy one, which I already have all the items from so I just keep getting extras from them, which I really should give to gulliver more often cuz they pile up a lot lol


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I just HAD to buy a bundle for Diana's cookie and I got
The grass screen
Giant Daisy
Giant sweet pea
The dress
And the leaf umbrella. I was disappointed that's I didn't get a single silver item, esp since I just really want the wings, but I'm glad I didn't get any dupes my first try. I think I'll try one more time, and if I dont get the wings or somethin else, I will be very upset.


----------



## auroral

Outback hat and white rose microphone, both repeats :c


----------



## carackobama

Opened a clothing cookie and got another outlaw hat -.-


----------



## auroral

Got one of apples cookies for bells today! It contained the lamp which was p exciting since I didn’t have that item yet and was one of the ones I actually wanted!


----------



## Nougat

I got the following:
*
Gladys's Camellia Cookie* (at 5000 bells)
Camellia Stepping Stones

*Diana's Fay Cookie* (all at 50 leaf tickets each)
Fairy Jar
Leaf Umbrella
Daisy Hair Pin

*Poppy's cocoa cookie* (at 5000 bells)
Chocolatier Registrer

I really want the Fairy Wings, I hope I can obtain them! They are 5 full stamp cards, so expensive


----------



## mogyay

for my 5k bell cookie i got my 3rd camellia kimono

and yesterday i bought a grand total of 5 diana boxes, i know this is absolutely ridiculous but i went into some kind of crazy frenzy but i just wanted everything and lots of it. lucked out w the 5 star and actually got two of them! the only thing i'm missing is the 4 star dandelion seat which i'd rly love but i have no leaf tickets left aha


----------



## Nougat

No fairy wings today from Diana's fortune cookie.. Another leaf umbrella.


----------



## pinkfawn

Yesterday I got the 5 Star rares from Diana and Hamlet's cookies, and two new items from Poppy's cookie since I was feeling lucky. Today I got the 4 star drum set from the white gothic-rose cookie. I really hope we can bring everything over to the Switch game...


----------



## Coach

Got a Gladys Bell cookie which contained the Crimson Umbrella Table - pretty good!


----------



## Nougat

Got a 5K regular Bells Diana’s fortune cookie today!
Sadly still no wings or dress  I got the Giant Sweet Peas.


----------



## Coach

Got a leaf umbrella from a 5k Diana cookie - Pretty happy with it since it was an item I wanted!


----------



## Chouchou

pinkfawn said:


> I really hope we can bring everything over to the Switch game...



They are not going to do that because it will give a huuuge advantage for people who played PC.


----------



## Nougat

Yay! I finally had enough leaf tickets again to buy a Diana cookie, and I got the wings!


----------



## slatka

bought another Diana Fay cookie and ended up getting the giant fairy flowers finally got all the items


----------



## AccfSally

Found a White Rose cookie and got the drum set one from it.


----------



## slatka

I ended up buying a 5000 bell Poppy's cocoa cookie and a 5000 bell Glady's camellia cookie got the chocolate cake set and a snowy camellia hedge from that


----------



## Nougat

Well these free cookies have been a huge disappointment.  

I opened all of them at once, and got:
Two Apple's glazier cookies: Stained-Glass Mirror x2
Two Poppy's cocoa cookies: Chocolatier Chair x2
Diana's Fay Cookie: Daisy Hairpin

I was quite surprised to get the same item twice, twice in a row, with these cookies. And I already had the Daisy Hairpin. 
At this point it just confirms for me why I never ever buy leaf tickets.

Afterwards I purchased another Diana's Fay Cookie as I reached enough leaf tickets by reaching some of the new goals & got the Giant Grass, which is a new one for me!


----------



## slatka

Nougat said:


> Well these free cookies have been a huge disappointment.
> 
> I opened all of them at once, and got:
> Two Apple's glazier cookies: Stained-Glass Mirror x2
> Two Poppy's cocoa cookies: Chocolatier Chair x2
> Diana's Fay Cookie: Daisy Hairpin
> 
> I was quite surprised to get the same item twice, twice in a row, with these cookies. And I already had the Daisy Hairpin.
> At this point it just confirms for me why I never ever buy leaf tickets.
> 
> Afterwards I purchased another Diana's Fay Cookie as I reached enough leaf tickets by reaching some of the new goals & got the Giant Grass, which is a new one for me!



I know how you feel when i was collecting dianas cookie i ended up with 5 hair pins and 5 dresses and NOTHING ELSE until after getting that many duplicates of the hair pins and the dresses  the duplicate ratios on pc are so saddening especially when the leaf tickets are very expensive


----------



## Nougat

slatka said:


> I know how you feel when i was collecting dianas cookie i ended up with 5 hair pins and 5 dresses and NOTHING ELSE until after getting that many duplicates of the hair pins and the dresses  the duplicate ratios on pc are so saddening especially when the leaf tickets are very expensive



So true. If they found a solution to that, I might actually buy leaf tickets. Until then, no way


----------



## Heyden

Poppy cookie - another berry cake set and the chocolatier table
Apple cookie - TWO stained-glass tiaras (so awesome!!!)
Diana cookie - Fairy jar
Whitney cookie - gotchic rose mic

Overall, pretty subpar apart from the fairy jar which was the only item from the Diana cookie I actually wanted, so I’m pretty ecstatic about that at least.


----------



## slatka

Nougat said:


> So true. If they found a solution to that, I might actually buy leaf tickets. Until then, no way



It would be amazing if you had to get every single item before getting duplicates because then again theres 10 items so that means you'd have to spend 500 leaf tickets to get all the items which roughly is like $30 here that seems really reasonable but nintendo would never do that at this point it ends up costing me wayyy to much if i buy leaf tickets for cookies.


----------



## Ras

Poppy - chocolate cake thing with Marshal head hot chocolate (IDK what it's called), flooring
Apple - well, well
Diana - giant daisies
Rose - lantern

Other than dupe wells, pretty good stuff. My second white rose lantern, but that's a cookie I'd never buy with tickets and having two of the lanterns seems good for symmetry.


----------



## AccfSally

Opened two Apple's glazier cookies and got a stained-glass apple tree and the stained-glass dress.
Opened two Poppy's cocoa cookies and got a chocolatier rug and a chocolatier table.
And one Diana's fay cookie and got the giant sweet peas.


----------



## carackobama

white gothic-rose cookie - gothic rose lamp
Diana's fay cookie - daisy hairpin
Poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier table, chocolatier screen
Apple's glazier cookie - stained-glass apple lamp, stained-glass tiara

got quite a few duplicates which kinda sucks, but I'm super happy about the hairpin and tiara!


----------



## Ryumia

I got a duplicate of a mug, a toaster, and cans from regular fortune cookies. Received fairy wings from Diana's fay cookie. Got stained-glass dress and stained-glass mirror from Apple's glazier cookie. I received chocolatier table and chocolate cake set Poppy's cocoa cookie. Got gothic rose lamp white gothic-rose cookie.

I think what I received from these are pretty interesting. Might have some pretty cool outfit combinations that I can try.


----------



## Gir

2 poppy cookies - chocolatier cake case, chocolate cake set (both duplicates)
2 apple cookies - stained-glass bed, stained-glass birdbath (both new)
diana cookie - leaf umbrella (duplicate)

2 regular 500 bell cookie - decorative plate (bird), stepladder

Just waiting til I can update my fave photo again to finish all the tasks to get that Diana cookie. I want those wings!!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

I got lucky with a regular cookie from a villager..Isabelle's cycle



- - - Post Merge - - -



Gir said:


> 2 poppy cookies - chocolatier cake case, chocolate cake set (both duplicates)
> 2 apple cookies - stained-glass bed, stained-glass birdbath (both new)
> diana cookie - leaf umbrella (duplicate)
> 
> 2 regular 500 bell cookie - decorative plate (bird), stepladder
> 
> Just waiting til I can update my fave photo again to finish all the tasks to get that Diana cookie. I want those wings!!!



I had to trade the cards I've been saving to get that wing...hope you get lucky on a cookie


----------



## Ras

On my second Diana cookie, I got the giant dandelions.


----------



## slatka

I opened two Apples Glazier cookies 
first cookie - stained glass tiara 
second cookie - stained glass tiara 

well that was disappointing haha


----------



## Gir

Fave photo cookies I got the white tophat and giant daisies (both duplicates)

I finally got enough for another batch of cookies and only have 1 Leaf ticket left. But I got the wings!!! And another fairy jar and THREE of those crowns D: 




Luna Moonbug said:


> I had to trade the cards I've been saving to get that wing...hope you get lucky on a cookie


Yea trading in the 5 stamp cards would have been my last resort if my 2nd 5 batch purchase didnt have the wings. Thankfully I can save those now though


----------



## carackobama

I got two Diana cookies today and got another hairpin and giant daisies!


----------



## slatka

I got one Diana cookie and got the giant sweet peas today

although i wish we could have some sort of in game trading or selling to other players or even just sending option would be super helpful because i've got too many duplicates


----------



## carackobama

slatka said:


> although i wish we could have some sort of in game trading or selling to other players or even just sending option would be super helpful because i've got too many duplicates



Agreed! I wonder if this is something they’ll include in a future update one day


----------



## cornimer

I got a free hamlet cookie and got a snowcastle. First free special cookie in a long time


----------



## Stella-Io

I don't get fortune cookies everyday, why bother really, but the last one I got was an Apple cookie for bells, and I got the dress. Not entirely bad, but I'm still not hyped over this cookie. Actually, the only ones I want are Diana and Poppy. And at this point Poppy I don't feel that NEEEEEED anymore like I do with Diana's stupid cookie that makes me mad.


----------



## slatka

carackobama said:


> Agreed! I wonder if this is something they’ll include in a future update one day



i hope so it would honestly make everything so much more easier and it would be nice to share items i don't need or have too much off with my friends instead of just having it in my inventory or sending it off with gulliver 10 items for a bunch of candy that isnt really worth it


----------



## Ras

I got the nordic patchwork cookie for $5000 and it was the clothes. Every time I get that stupid cookie, I get the clothes. It's usually the head thing. This time, it was the shirt I think.


----------



## slatka

I got glady's camellia cookie today for 5000 bells and got the snowy hedge, i feel like i've gotten soooo many of those :/


----------



## cornimer

Just Timmy and Tommy cookies today, I never buy those when they appear.


----------



## Ras

^^^ Do they change the next day if you don’t buy them?

From my two, I got my millionth deer scare and an Isabelle scooter.


----------



## BelgianWaffleDogs

I brought Timmy and Tommy's cookies. :3 

From Tommy's I got: Lava Lamp

From Timmy's I got: Air Pump.  Into the garage that one goes never to be used, lol.


----------



## Nougat

I had two event fortune cookies in the shop at once, twice this week! How lucky is that?
However, didn't really get anything I really wanted..:
-Chocolatier chair
-Horse snow sculpture
-Leaf Umbrella (my fourth!)
-Patchwork pants


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I bought a Diana cookie earlier and got the tall grass. I swear all I want is a giant flower. I've opened like four cookies and still nothing. I even got the fairy jar already smfh


----------



## cornimer

Ras said:


> ^^^ Do they change the next day if you don’t buy them?



Yes they do!


----------



## slatka

i just bought a few of the basic fortune cookies, only thing i like is the go board 

clothing fortune cookie - wrestling mask
tommy's fortune cookie - salon chair (red)
timmy's fortun cookie -  go board


----------



## Gir

Had a furniture cookie and 5k bell hamlet cookie today. Got the board game (already have a couple of these) and the little hamlet snow hat, also a duplicate. Hope I'll get that little igloo thing from the series soon for the happy home designer event though


----------



## Heyden

I had the 5k Gladys cookie today. I got the path which I didn't have so I'm happy about that. I want the 4 star/5 star items but I don't have any leaf tickets and the cookie is gonna disappear soon so that sucks. I have like 5 each of the clothing though!!!


----------



## Snowfell

I had a 5k Diana cookie today and got giant sweet peas, which is cool because I didn't have them yet.


----------



## carackobama

I opened one of the clothing fortune cookies that was hanging around in my inventory and got yet another pair of western pants -__-


----------



## Coach

Got another nordic patch cookie for bells - unfortunately, like another member, I seem to be cursed to get almost solely clothing items. I have 3 bear hoods, 3 patchwork shirts and also two rugs. I still hope to get the patchwork pants and perhaps other 3 star items for the Happy Home Academy.


----------



## Animecafe102

A tommy fortune cookie with a mug and a Nordic patch cookie with a patchwork bear hood! For some reason I keep getting special cookies lately which is exciting!


----------



## Kyoookami

I got 1 special Fortune cookie and a regular, I got a flag pole thingy from the music cookies, and I got Isabelles Scooter C:


----------



## slatka

today i got a bunch of cookies this is what i got 

timmy's fortune cookie - rocking chair (white)
tommy's fortune cookie - clothesline pole
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocalatier rug 
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier cake case 
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier screen

i'm pretty happy with what i got today especially the poppy cookies


----------



## drowningfairies

Got two clothing cookies, recieved yellow checkered shorts and western pants.

Both of which I have but its okay.


----------



## slatka

today i got 

diana fay cookie - giant daises  
clothing fortune cookie -  police cap


----------



## drowningfairies

Had a Poppy cookie for 5k bells.
Got the chocolatier chair


----------



## seliph

i got a hamster igloo from the hamlet cookie and honestly i forgot said cookie even existed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Nordic patch cookie for Bells today.  It had the patchwork shirt in it which I didn't have yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez, I don't post here much because I never remember what I get.

But today, I got a Snow Castle that I never got. I'm not even gonna say the other cookie I got, which was Gulliver material btw.


----------



## slatka

forgot that i had a bunch of normal cookies in my inventory so i decided to open them all.

tommy's fortune cookie - table lamp
tommy's fortune cookie - shower
tommy's fortune cookie - salon chair (red)

timmy's fortune cookie - brown pot
timmy's fortune cookie - mixer
timmy's fortune cookie - fish and chips 

clothing fortune cookie - security tee 
clothing fortune cookie - mandarin hat
clothing fortune cookie - polka dot beret

i really like the polka dot beret, it's so cute!


----------



## Nougat

Found a Gladys' Camellia Cookie for 5K bells today!
I got a Camellia Haori from it, pretty happy 

I also had these in my inventory, so opened them:
Clothing fortune cookie: wrestler pants
Tommy's furtune cookie: incense burner (never seen this item before! so cute!)
Clothing fortune cookie: armor pants
Tommy's fortunen cookie: incense burner (of course with my luck I had to get it twice..)


----------



## Nicole.

I got the giant dandelions from Diana's cookie, but I often keep getting duplicates of the daisy dress. I'm aiming for the wings and fairy jar, while also debating whether to splash on leaf tickets because I like to keep at least 100 tickets for emergencies.


----------



## Nougat

Nicole. said:


> I got the giant dandelions from Diana's cookie, but I often keep getting duplicates of the daisy dress. I'm aiming for the wings and fairy jar, while also debating whether to splash on leaf tickets because I like to keep at least 100 tickets for emergencies.



Aw, and I wish for the daisy dress I can't seem to obtain! I hope you find one in your cookies soon. There is still some time left to find a few of the cookies at 5000 bells, so I'd hold off for a while until you know it's going to disappear from the store


----------



## seliph

i got a camelia hedge, i really wish this set didn't have snow on it 'cause the items just look silly now without all the snow on the ground.

it's a shame because other than that the items are gorgeous.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I got Apple's Stained Glass Fountain!


----------



## drowningfairies

One of Broccolo's band cookies were for 5k today. I don't really care for the cookie or items, but I got a marching band flag.


----------



## seliph

i got a load of garbage


----------



## Bosmer

Had a fortune cookie and a clothes cookie today, in other words rubbish.


----------



## slatka

timmy's fortune cookie - brown pot
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier cake case 
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolate cake set 

i'm happy with the poppy cookies i bought today some nice items


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I opened up a brown fortune cookie from the shop because I thought I saw it bounce a little in the corner of my eye, and I figured if it did that then I would have a higher chance of getting a gold or silver ticket (for some reason lol). So I opened it and I got... a mop and bucket 

I wish the fortune cookie shop would sell me another Diana cookie for 5,000 bells, I neeed a giant flower in my campsite!!


----------



## Bosmer

Got a police hat from a clothing fortune cookie and a patchwork shirt from the nordic patch cookie


----------



## seliph

if i get any more giant grasses i will sue nintendo my damn self


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got a four star item from my free Gladys cookie today.  It wasn't the wig I've wanted for a good two months now but the veranda is ok too hahahahaha :,)


----------



## drowningfairies

Got a Diana and Apple fortune cookie from the 5k bell area today.

Got the Tiara from Apple's cookie. I haven't gotten that yet.

Diana's gave me the grass item. Again. 

I have 4 leaf umbrellas now, and 4 patches of grass. Ugh


----------



## SensaiGallade

Today I got a Diana cookie which had the Fairy Jar!


----------



## slatka

clothing fortune cookie - frog costume 
timmy's fortune cookie - extinguisher 

i haven't seen any 5k bell cookies for at least a week now they used to appear every 2nd day for me hmm i wonder why?


----------



## seliph

gyro said:


> if i get any more giant grasses i will sue nintendo my damn self



nintendo will die on this day


----------



## Coach

I got the mirror from a bell Apple cookie - I'm glad it wasn't another duplicate crown!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Hmm, I got a snow castle from the 5k hamlet cookie
poppy cookie- tea set
apple cookie- bird bath


----------



## slatka

clothing fortune cookie - navy formal pants 
clothing fortune cookie - cycling shirt 

boring


----------



## Zacie

clothing fortune cookie - poncho
clothing fortune cookie - blue wrestling shoes


----------



## seliph

got the drum from the broccolo cookie which is alright i guess? not really too big on this cookie altogether honestly


----------



## slatka

tommy's fortune cookie - plastic cannister (blue)
clothing fortune cookie - black star tee 
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier table 
broccolo's band cookie  - marching band flute 

meh not too happy with the cookies also not gonna lie i really dislike broccolo's cookie


----------



## LaFra

Finally! After 600 leaf tickets ca. i have found the wings in my very first free diana fay cookies! I still can’t believe…!


----------



## Coach

Apple's Cookie gave me another pathway - I'm at least glad it isn't another clothing item and this item is a good one to have duplicates of!
Broccolo's Cookie - This was the first one I've gotten since the cookie came out and I got the marching band hat. I'm pretty happy with it since I'm not a huge fan of the instrument items.


----------



## Stella-Io

Today I got a Hamlet cookie for bells. I got another hamster igloo dupe, which I already got for bells :/ In fact all my Hamlet stuff is from bells or gift stuff. I wish I could get bell cookies I actually want, like Poppy or Diana. I was real dissapointed when I got a Broccolo cookie for bells, I literally have zero interest in band items. My SISTER however...

We need to be able to sell fortune cookie items to friends.


----------



## Ryumia

Today I got a repeat of a bathroom stall from Tommy's fortune cookie and a repeat of a chocolate cake set from Poppy's cocoa cookie. Also got a repeat of a lawn chair from Timmy's fortune cookie.


----------



## Coach

I didn't get any interesting bell cookies today, but I instead decided to buy some of Lobo's cookie since it looked cool. I got:

3* Table
3* Shelf
3* Brunch
*4* Tailcoat
5* Special Seat*

I am very happy with this outcome! I actually mainly bought the cookies to try and get the tailcoat so the 5 star item was a very nice surprise.


----------



## Elin

I got lucky one day and had two 5k bell cookies, but now I haven't seen any for a while... oh well!

Today I got a lava lamp from Tommy's fortune cookie and a cycling shirt from the clothing cookie.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I bought 3 of Lobo's cookies trying for the cute tailcoat, but I didn't get it. I have more leaf tickets, but I am not sure if I want to waste them. I also have 2 tickets of stamps. I'm not sure if I should get the cute stained glass dress or save for something like the tailcoat or the fairy wings. I really just like the clothes more than the furniture.


----------



## Coach

Got one of Lobo's cookies for bells today - got the rug which I'm very happy with!


----------



## cornimer

I got two good cookies for bells today - Broccolo and Hamlet! Got a trumpet from Broccolo (FINALLY!!! I got like 5 flutes prior to this and I just wanted a trumpet!!!) and a snow castle from Hamlet.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I JUST GOT THE FAIRY WINGS FROM BELLS!!! And so much for spending all my leaf tickets on them, I had a feeling they'd show up before the cookie is gone.

My other cookie was a pepper mill. Trash and Gulliver worthy, but I actually had something I wanted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I got a Nordic Patch Cookie for 5k bells (luckily enough, I know it'll be gone by tomorrow) and I got the patchwork hood lol

I doubt I'll ever wear it in-game, but it is kinda cute so I'm cool w/ it.


----------



## drowningfairies

Let me get a board game one more time


----------



## LilD

Timmy's fortune cookie was a mug.  Clothing cookie was a frog costume.


----------



## Elin

I got a 5k Hamlet cookie today, from which I got a hamster knit hat, and from Tommy's fortune cookie I got a box of tissues. Nothing super exciting, but at least the hat is cute!


----------



## auroral

Wrestling mask and lawn chair :' )


----------



## slatka

a bunch of crap that i don't really care for.


----------



## drowningfairies

I finally got the large flower from Diana's fae cookie. 
It looks super cute with the sakura event items.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Two special cookies for Bells today!  Broccolo's and Apple's.  Got the marching band flute and the stained glass apple lamp.


----------



## Ossiran

Got a special cookie today with another stained-glass tiara.


----------



## Ryumia

I got the retro-cafe tailcoat from Lobo's solo table cookie and a reapeat of a ring from Tommy's fortune cookie.


----------



## Coach

Got a second tailcoat from the butterfly goal Lobo cookie - I'm already wearing the other so it gave me a good reason to bring Lobo to my camp and use it. I just wish we could choose to wear stuff as a shirt like the villagers do! Nothing special from my other cookies, though.


----------



## Ryumia

I got from a retro-cafe table Lobo's solo table cookie and a leaf umbrella from Diana's fay cookie.


----------



## LunarMako

I have quite a few to open because I had villagers give me some the last couple days that I still haven't opened. 
Today from the shop I got a step ladder and an air pump. From the villagers I got, incense burner, table lamp, garden rock, hot plate, and poncho. I don't normally buy cookies from the shop. I just feel like I am wasting time, because I am always getting the same thing over and over again. Especially with the clothes (they really need more clothes). I really should keep buying them everyday though, because at least they make good gift to Gulliver when I need treats.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yesterday Lobo's fortune cookie was in the shop for bells and I actually got the cute tuxedo. Which is weird because I have been trying to get it using leaf tickets and I kept failing.


----------



## auroral

Today I got another Isabelle scooter and my first Lobo cookie for bells! It gave me the retro-cafe kimono, which is the item i think i wanted the most from this set!


----------



## slatka

finally got another 5k cookie it's been awhile lol 

clothing fortune cookie - wrestling mask
hamlet's chilly cookie -  snowball barricade A


----------



## Coach

Nothing too great today, just a frog cap and coin locker which both got sent to Gulliver straight away.


----------



## Soigne

i also got a frog cap today & i think an extra mug? i’m still waiting on the gosh darn table lamp from tommy’s cookie. i’ve been playing for quite some time, since release with only a few weeks off, and i still don’t have it.


----------



## slatka

today i got two of the normal cookies

timmy's fortune cookie - box with helmet
timmy's fortune cookie - extinguisher


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I got for today:

Tommy's fortune cookie - Salon Chair (red)
Tommy's fortune cookie - Mrs. Flamingo
Tommy's fortune cookie - Stepladder
Timmy's fortune cookie - Shogi Piece
Timmy's fortune cookie - Garden Gnome
Chrissy's royal cookie - Royal-Rabbit Treats


----------



## Ossiran

Had Diana's cookie appear today, but I only got a dress from it.


----------



## slatka

clothing fortune cookie - knight's helmet 
chrissy's royal fortune cookie - royal-rabbit teacup 

i'm happy with what i've gotten from chrissy's royal fortune cookie.


----------



## Ossiran

Apple's cookie popped up today. I was granted my 4th Birdbath.


----------



## auroral

got a lawn chair and the suit from a 5k chrissy cookie!!


----------



## Coach

A model bus (which I already have a few of, but will probably use in a cabin idea I have down the line) and a western shirt. Could've been worse!


----------



## LunarMako

Today I opened up:
- Handbag (White)
- Frog Costume
- Plastic Canister (Blue)
- Kokeshi Doll (Which I thought was kinda cool. I have never seen that before.)
- Decorative Plate (Bird)
- Cans (AGAIN)
- Blue Wrestling Shoes


----------



## Ossiran

Had another Apple cookie pop up today. This time I got the dress.


----------



## Coach

Got a box with helmet in my Timmy Cookie (which I'm very happy about since I wanted a second one for my Cabin), and also a Broccolo cookie with another marching band hat. Funnily enough, that's the only item I've gotten from that cookie so far, and now I have a duplicate. It is very cute though, so I don't mind as it'll suit a villager well!


----------



## drowningfairies

Chrissy Cookie for 5k bells came up.
I got one of the egg lamps. It's super cute.
Though I do want the dress and crown from that set.


----------



## slatka

today i opened 2 normal cookies and i got 

clothing fortune cookie -cowboy boots 
timmy's fortune cookie - wooden stool 

meh the items i got today are okay lol.


----------



## carackobama

I opened a Chrissy Cookie and got the Royal Rabbit Outfit! (I think that’s what it’s called)


----------



## MopyDream44

I GOT THE FAIRY WINGS!

BEST...COOKIE....EVER!


----------



## Coach

Got a pharoh's outfit and a ramen bowl.


----------



## slatka

today i opened two normal fortune cookies 

clothing fortune cookie - knights helmet 
timmy's fortune cookie - kokeshi doll 

the items are pretty meh and the helmet i already have.


----------



## seliph

i got a broccolo flute which is about 0% exciting


----------



## carackobama

I opened another Chrissy cookie today and got a pink lamp c:


----------



## Coach

Got some armor shoes and a chair from Poppys cookie. I actually didn't have the armor shoes despite them only being 2 stars, so I'm happy with those!


----------



## slatka

today i opened a few cookies and got 

timmy's fortune cookie -  vacuum cleaner
tommy's fortune cookie - salon chair (red)
tommy's fortune cookie - lava lamb 
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit crown 

overall i'm glad with 2 out of the 4 items so not too bad.


----------



## Elin

Today I got a shower and a red salon chair, both of which I already have. But I gave them to Gulliver and got one of the new villager maps out of it, so I'm happy with that. ^^


----------



## Coach

I got a Diana bell cookie both today and yesterday - Yesterday I got the giant daisies and today it was some giant grass. I didn't have either of them so I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## slatka

today i got 2 normal cookies and i purchased  a few leaf ticket cookies

tommy's fortune cookie - decorative plate (bird)
tommy's fortune cookie - stepladder 
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit spoon 
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit rug
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit suit
chrissy's royal cookie - royal rabbit crown 
chrissy's royal cookie - royal rabbit crown 
chrissy's royal cookie - lavender egg lamp

i'm pretty happy with what i've got it wasn't too bad with the duplicates although i've now got 3 royal-rabbit crowns all together which is a bit annoying.


----------



## slatka

today i bought 2 normal cookies and i purchased a few with leaf tickets again i just keep splurging :/

timmy's fortune cookie - trunk
tommy's royal cookie - stepladder (again)
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit teapot
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit dress
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit spoon 
chrissy's royal cookie - lavender egg lamp
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit suit 

hmm now i've got every item from chrissy's royal cookie except for the royal-rabbit treats, hopefully i get that soon.


----------



## slatka

today i got one normal cookie, a 5k cookie and a few leaf ticket cookies 

tommy's fortune cookie - basic trashcan 
poppy's cocoa cookie - chocolatier screen
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit crown
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit crown 
chrissy's royal cookie - royal-rabbit spoon 

i've spent around 650 leaf tickets on the chrissy fortune cookie and still haven't received the royal-rabbit treats a little annoying.


----------



## carackobama

Broccolo cookie (got for Bells) - marching band jacket
Marshal’s cookie (spring break event) - pastry shop dress


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got the pastry shop kitchen from my first spring break cookie!  So far so good.


----------



## Gir

Got a pastry-shop counter from the free cookie. Already had 3 of them though, still haven't been able to get that dress


----------



## slatka

today i got one normal cookie and one 5k cookie 

timmy's fortune cookie - kokeshi doll
cherry's rockin cookie - lil-devil speaker 

both of these items are pretty cute, so i'm v happy!


----------



## Ras

Three free cookies from this event, three pieces of clothes. 

I think it was: Pastry-Shop Dress, Woodsman Outfit, Grandiose Jacket

I'm into the furniture, not clothes, so this has been a downer (though the Woodsman Outfit is pretty cool). I wish I had a shot at some more of the Bunnie's Li'l Red Cookie stuff, but it looks like it ends in a day and I'm not spending money on it. I hope I get furniture in some of the remaining cookies. I'm really looking forward to the Cherry cookies and hope I get some stages!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Bunnie's Li'l Red Cookie : Errand Basket
Marshal's Pastry Cookie : Pastry-Shop Chair 

And I purchased Broccolo's cookie last night, but I forgot what I received from it... :s​


----------



## Biyaya

I got the chocolate cake set from a 5k cocoa cookie! I'd been wanting that one for a while.
That, and a grandiose screen from my free Tia's  rosewater cookie :3


----------



## Ossiran

Had a 5k Poppy cookie and got my 5th chair from it today. From the free Tia cookie I got the Grandiose Screen.


----------



## pinkfawn

Got a folktalke flower patch from Bunnie's cookie from the spring break event, it was one of the items I was missing so I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Ras

Li'l Devil Shirt from my free Cherry's cookie. Unbelievable! That's four clothes out of four tries! Game, do you even know me?


----------



## Gir

Got 2 5k bell cookies

Diana - giant daisies
Lobo - retro cafe brunch

Free cookies

Bunnie - errand basket
Tia - grandiose canopy bed
Cherry - li'l devil drone
Hopkins - new nintendo 3ds xl


----------



## Ras

^^^^ Ha, I got the New 3DS, too! I can't complain since it wasn't clothes. I also got a musical road from a bell Brocollo.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wii balance board from the spring break Hopkins cookie.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

When I logged in, I got Cherry's Rockin' Cookie and it contained the li'l-devil drone. The two bell cookies were Muffy's Creepy cookie and a clothing cookie. I got the hexed witch's mirror from muffy's cookie and a frog costume from the clothing cookie. I also got Hopkin's game cookie and it contained the game display stand. I got Tommy's and Timmy's fortune cookie from doing requests. I got a toaster from Tommy's cookie and a board game from Timmy's cookie.


----------



## Ossiran

Virtual Boy from the free Hopkins cookie. I got yet another tiara from an Apple cookie that for sale today.


----------



## WynterFrost

another Daisy hairpin from Diana's cookie. 

I think the wings don't even exist (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Gir

Got a 5k bell Hopkin cookie that contained a game display stand

And from the free Cherry cookie today I got the 5 star item (drum set)


----------



## Tohru

I bought 11 BOXES of Hopkins' Game Cookie in hopes of getting the Switch, here's my loot:

- 8x Game Exhibit Screen
- 7x Game Display Stands
- 10x Virtual Boys
- 7x New Nintendo 3DS
- 4x Game Exhibit Monitors
- 7x Gamecubes
- 4x Wii Balance Board
- 6x New Nintendo 3DS XL
- 2x Wii U Consoles

So yeah. I had to trade in my cards for it.


----------



## WynterFrost

Lil devil wings from 5k Cherry cookie ~


----------



## Tohru

WynterFrost said:


> Lil devil wings from 5k Cherry cookie ~



Your luck hurts my soul.


----------



## Coach

From what I can recall from my recent free fortune cookies:

Cherry's cookie - jacket, speaker
Julian's cookie - the 4* fountain, which I am very happy about!
Rosie's cookie - the yellow dress (annoyingly I now have 6 of this dress and only one of the other colours)
Bunnie's cookie - carpet
Hopkin's cookie - Virtual boy (already had it but there's not much else from the cookie I want so I was fairly happy)
Muffy's cookie - haunted tree (duplicate, but will be useful for halloween)
Mashal's cookie - chair

Overall my pulls have been pretty decent, not the best but the 4* fountain in particular today was a pleasant surprise! Hopefully I can get something good from Filbert's rocket cookie coming up.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Julian's Cookie: Giant Planetarium 

Cherry's Cookie: Li'l-Devil Drum Stage

Julian's Cookie (again): Stardust Table

Clothing Cookie: Cycling Shirt
​


----------



## Coach

Got a Diana Cookie today which contained a fairy jar! It's my second fairy jar but I should be able to use it for something. Kinda wanted the Giant Dandelions since I haven't got them yet but I'm not complaining with a 4 star!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Today the bell cookies I got were diana's cookie and Timmy's fortune cookie. I got the fairy wings from Diana's cookie and a donut stool from Timmy's cookie.


----------



## cornimer

I got a Cherry cookie for bells today and got a speaker.


----------



## Phawnix

Got the screen from a free Apollo cookie. I put it in my camper it looks really cool.


----------



## gobby

Thought I'd try my luck with the cherry cookie to get the devil wings, first one and I got them. Almost **** myself


----------



## cornimer

I got a grandiose screen from a free grim rosewater cookie.


----------



## Ryumia

Here's what I got from my fortune cookies today:

- Stella's Sleepy Cookie: Dreamy Unicorn Plushie
- Whitney's Rose Cookie: Rose Wedding Stage (Repeat Item)
- Clothing Fortune Cookie: Armor Shoes x 2 (Repeat Item), Citrus Tank (Repeat Item), Pharaoh's Outfit (Repeat Item), Knight's Helmet (Repeat Item), and Western Pants (Repeat Item)
- Timmy's Fortune Cookie: Extinguisher (Repeat Item) and Metal Flagpole (Repeat Item)
- Tommy's Fortune Cookie: Boston Bag (Red) [Repeat Item], Cans (Repeat Item), Plastic Container (Blue) [Repeat Item], Stepladder (Repeat Item), Ring (Repeat Item), and Pepper Mill (Repeat Item)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I bought a box of Stella's cookie today and got two dreamy unicorn plushies, a dreamy pastel cloud, a dreamy sleeping cap, and a dreamy pastel wig (I was especially excited about the wig).  I had a full stamp card after that so I used it to get a dreamy pastel dress. <3


----------



## Romaki

Man, I bought two boxes of angel cookies and got no wings. I know it's a small chance, but it's the only thing I genuinely want in this game. I traded one card for the Hello Kitty dress because it's really cute, I don't think I can get 9 boxes in 40 days to trade for them... maybe if I spent 90 bucks to get 2500 leaf tickets LOL


----------



## jenikinz

I got another go board and lawn chair


----------



## petaltail

i got a hello kitty cookie from completing the first batch of sanrio goals, and in it i got the hello kitty dress which is super cute, so i'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## TSquared

Grabbed this beaut from the daily bell cookie section:







I've been getting nothing but Colton cookies there lately, so I suppose it was only a matter of time!


----------



## jenikinz

I got another toaster and the gold gate from Coltons cookie


----------



## mystrzy

*Current Cookies Collected!*

From the two available with bells:
a Hello Kitty which gave me a Hello Kitty Table,
and the other normal gave me a Pharaoh's Outfit. 

My hello Kitty collection is slowly growing with, thankfully, no duplicates  yet!


----------



## Ras

I got a 5000 bell Colton cookie and I did that exclamation point over my head, so I thought, “Yes! Ethereal Stairway!” Nope, just a boat.  I have at least three of these now.


----------



## mogyay

i got a my melody cookie and got the dresser, i think that's my 3rd melody cookie! (i'd rather get the other 3 but i'm not complaining)


----------



## Ras

I took a shot and bought the Phoebe cookie box and got two pagodas! I usually have to forget about the highest value item (I'm looking at you, movie screen--or, rather, I'm not).


----------



## Gir

I adore the new Phoebe cookies, the oriental aesthetic and it'll go well with my spooky terrain

So I bought 8 of the new Phoebe cookies (a box and 3 separate ones) 
the box had: 3 masks, will-o-the-wisps, and the 5 star pagoda! 
the other cookies got me 2 bamboo and another will-o-the-wisp

And I got a 5k Julia cookie and got the 5 star item too!


----------



## Hanif1807

Isabelle Scooter and several 3-star headgear


----------



## jenikinz

A stack of magazines and shorts :/


----------



## Nicole.

jenikinz said:


> A stack of magazines and shorts :/



Hahahaha bless you. This did make me laugh though. 

I just opened mine, inside was a model bus. That's definitely going up for sale

- - - Post Merge - - -

In fact I have quite a stash in my inventory because I never open them


----------



## jenikinz

Nicole. said:


> Hahahaha bless you. This did make me laugh though.
> 
> I just opened mine, inside was a model bus. That's definitely going up for sale
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In fact I have quite a stash in my inventory because I never open them



LOL and today I got a stack of magazines and cowboy pants... 

I buy the two cookies every day that are available and the ones I get from animals I try and eat right away so they don't stack up. Maybe I should let them stack up a little and do them once a week...I doubt the prizes would be any better. I am still missing so many things from the cookies, I seem to get the same dozen or so items.


----------



## Nicole.

jenikinz said:


> LOL and today I got a stack of magazines and cowboy pants...
> 
> I buy the two cookies every day that are available and the ones I get from animals I try and eat right away so they don't stack up. Maybe I should let them stack up a little and do them once a week...I doubt the prizes would be any better. I am still missing so many things from the cookies, I seem to get the same dozen or so items.



Yeah, I build a collection of them and then eat them all at once because I know full well that the prizes will be a let down. I always seem to get doubles too, there needs to be more of a variety. I stopped buying them ages ago because I don't think they're worth it so I just stash away the ones I receive from animals


----------



## Ras

From the bug hunt Phoebe cookie, I got a shrine archway!


----------



## jenikinz

I got the shrine archway from Phoebe's cookie on the bug goals...I also got the archway when I got her 5000 bell cookie. The regular cookies today I got another donut stool and the shogi piece. I didn't have the shogi piece yet so it is nice to get something I actually need.


----------



## Ras

I have purchased boxes of Apollo's cookie here and there since it came out, and now that we're at the end, I tried again. STILL no %(*#&$ screen! The other items in the set are practically worthless if you don't get that. Really infuriating.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Today I had double special Bell cookies, Kiki and Lala and Hello Kitty.  I got the table from the Kiki and Lala cookie, and a second chair from the Hello Kitty cookie.


----------



## jenikinz

Today I got a striped cone and strapped books


----------



## Ras

Two premium cookies on sale today. I think I got a Pompompurin chair and some kind of My Melody dress. I did a last ditch Apollo box and got the cinema screen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Two premium cookies on sale today. I think I got a Pompompurin chair and some kind of My Melody dress. I did a last ditch Apollo box and got the cinema screen.



Congrats on the screen!


----------



## Ras

Thank you! It's a cool item, but I feel bad giving in to Nintendo's money schemes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Thank you! It's a cool item, but I feel bad giving in to Nintendo's money schemes.



Lol, don't we all?


----------



## jenikinz

I got the frog costume top and a kokeshi doll


----------



## jenikinz

blue plastic canister and step ladder today


----------



## SoftCrowbar

Ring and a magic carpet


----------



## jenikinz

I got a flamingo and a shell lamp (finally got a special cookie today)


----------



## Ras

From the new fish goals, I got a nine-tailed fox statue.


----------



## Nicole.

I got will-o'-the-wisps from Phoebe's fiery cookie


----------



## jenikinz

Today I got a basic trash can and an outback hat...I got the nine tailed fox statue in Phoebe's cookie


----------



## Myssterixus

Today I ended up with two 5K My Melody cookies, which was honestly mind-blowing. I never usually get two of the same cookie.
However, both cookies were duplicates--both contained the My Melody dress. I was extremely disappointed, to say the least.


----------



## creamyy

I finally got the kiki and lala dress


----------



## Nicole.

A cheese tart and a fire extinguisher, haha.


----------



## jenikinz

I finally got the King Tut mask, and I also got another cycling shirt.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy

Aquamarine tiara from the Francie 5k bell cookie and a racing shirt from the 500 bell cookie.


----------



## Nicole.

a box of tissues and a mixer.


----------



## jenikinz

Kiki and Lala pin and a bicycle helmet


----------



## Nicole.

metal rim black table and western pants.


----------



## TSquared

Grabbed this beauty today!









Now to start renovating my cabin into a rustic bakery!


----------



## Nicole.

2x kokeshi dolls, ha what were the chances?


----------



## LilyLynne

2 Beau's Artisanal cookies- got the dress and the hat. It's amazing, i rarely get the special cookies.


----------



## jenikinz

I got the wrestling top and the silver knight shoes...not sure on proper names but have gotten both a million times


----------



## Nicole.

Common black bed, hot plate, table lamp, and a trunk


----------



## jenikinz

Today I got a towel rack and shrine lantern


----------



## LilyLynne

My 20th or so donut stool and my 6th or 7th My Melody chair


----------



## jenikinz

Frog costume pants and a basic trash can


----------



## jenikinz

I got the pastry shop case from Marshall's cookie and frog costume pants


----------



## jenikinz

Donut stool and armor pants


----------



## auroral

Peppermill and Pompompurin’s bed! I’ve gotten really lucky pompompurin’s cookies tbh, I’ve gotten nearly the entire set just with bell cookies or freebies! It felt nice actually being able to get 3 medals on all of his happy home classes, that’s for sure!


----------



## TSquared

Bell cookie on the last day of the Sanrio event - thanking my lucky stars!


----------



## jenikinz

I got a dreamy pastel lamp and didn't bother with the clothing cookie as I have all the clothes from the cookie now.


----------



## auroral

I got a lawn chair and baker’s apron dress today! Which is great, bc thats probably the item I wanted the most from Beaus cookie!


----------



## jenikinz

More magazines and fish & chips.


----------



## auroral

I don?t remember what I got from my first cookie because I wasn?t paying attention (haha oops) but my second was one of phoebes cookies!!! And it gave me the item I wanted the most, the foxtail dress! I just changed my avatar last night but I think I gotta change it again now lol!


----------



## jenikinz

I got another table lamp and hot plate.


----------



## AccfSally

Wolfgang's cookie and got the Mechanical wings


----------



## thecheese103

Mandarin Hat and a Table Lamp today. Love the hat but I haven't had a special cookie in a while, tomorrow for sure hopefully!


----------



## jenikinz

I got ramen and a white handbag...in Wolfgang's cookie I got the wings


----------



## sorayomi

Got the stardust fountain !


----------



## jenikinz

Nothing, I only buy the special ones when they show up for coins, and I have all the clothing...which both of my cookies today were clothing cookies.


----------



## Romaki

I got the new fairy wings from my second LT cookie today, they only have 4 stars and appear in silver ones so the chances are pretty good for anyone interested in wings too.


----------



## cornimer

Bought a box of Maple and the first cookie was the wings!!! I'm so happy!!! After buying 25 Diana cookies and 15 Colton cookies and not getting wings, finally something!!!


----------



## jenikinz

I didn't buy the clothing cookie and in the regular one I got a trash can.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got the wings from the fruit goals Maple cookie!


----------



## lexy_

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I got the wings from the fruit goals Maple cookie!



oh lucky you  I got the bottle but I wanted the wings so much 
I don't wanna buy the cookies ...well I will wait for the next opportunity
congrats for the wings ^^


----------



## jenikinz

got a pepper mill, didn't buy the clothing cookie.


----------



## jenikinz

today I got a leaf metal flag and another clothing cookie which I won't buy...I feel like I haven't gotten a special cookie in a long time


----------



## LilyLynne

Been getting Maple's autumn leaf tickets ever since they came out. I bought one box because I really wanted that dress. I have gotten a thicket of reeds, giant cosmo, a acorn chair and an autumn cookie tin the last two days. I'm surprised i rarely get special cookies.


----------



## jenikinz

I got the acorn chair in the fruit goals cookie


----------



## jenikinz

I got another ladder, and didn't buy the clothing cookie. I haven't gotten any of the 5000 bell cookies in over a week, other than the ones from the goals.


----------



## jenikinz

I got another mug, and a ring...which I didn't have yet. Now I think I just need 3 more items to complete all the regular fortune cookie stuff then I can stop buying them.


----------



## mogyay

after ages of not getting anything i got a francine wallpaper (my 2nd boo)


----------



## abbydoll

got autumn fairy wings from maple's cookie on the first try! ♥


----------



## jenikinz

Today I got an incense burner and a black chair...I just need the Isabel scooter and I am done with the regular fortune cookies.


----------



## jenikinz

I got a hot plate today. I am only opening Tommy's cookies and any special ones (if I ever get another one) I just need that scooter!


----------



## Ras

With the free 250 tickets, I got a Maple box. I got two reed thickets and three autumn bottles. No tree-stump hideout. 

I have no use for regular fortune cookies until Gulliver is changed, but I buy them anyway because my OCD won’t allow me to have that “cookie available” icon on all day.


----------



## jenikinz

WOW so today I got two special cookies...I got the seashell showcase in Francine's cookie and the palace pillar in Julia's cookie.


----------



## jenikinz

Two Tommy cookies today and got a toaster and I forgot what the other item was but still no Isabel scooter.


----------



## Moonfish

I got 2 special cookies for bells today - a Francine and a Phoebe cookie. I got the table from the blue cookie and fox mask from the other.


----------



## jenikinz

Basic trash can


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Today I got...

Hot Plate (regular cookie)

and then...

I recieved some Red Lillie thingies from Phoebe's Fiery Cookie!​


----------



## moonrisekingdom

second hand books from goldie's library cookie


----------



## jenikinz

I got the lava lamp in tommy's cookie, and I got the cogwheel screen


----------



## jenikinz

I got another special cookie today and got the glasses from Goldie's cookie...and in Tommy's cookie I got another stack of magazines.


----------



## sorayomi

I was extremely lucky and got 5 different items from Beau's artisanal cookie...! Even got my _first_ 5 star item :')


----------



## Ras

I got bat wings from the new cookie  and a globe from a Wolfgang cookie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> I got bat wings from the new cookie  and a globe from a Wolfgang cookie



You're mad that you got bat wings?  I'd love to get those lol.


----------



## jenikinz

Two Tommy cookies today, first one had a garden rock and the second was cans


----------



## Ras

I got a Lucky cookie for $5000, and it had the fence in it! Yay! Don’t even remember what was in the regular cookie.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You're mad that you got bat wings?  I'd love to get those lol.



I put them on in your honor, but I feel silly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> I put them on in your honor, but I feel silly.



Please don't feel forced to do something because of me lol.  You do look absolutely spooky, though!  I love it.


----------



## Ras

Awww, thanks. My camp isn’t very Halloweeny, though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Awww, thanks. My camp isn’t very Halloweeny, though.



You could always redecorate it


----------



## Ras

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You could always redecorate it



Ask and _you_ shall receive!  I suspect it'll change as more of the Halloween stuff gets released, but it's a start.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Ask and _you_ shall receive!  I suspect it'll change as more of the Halloween stuff gets released, but it's a start.
> 
> View attachment 228156



Oh wow, Piper's looking quite terrified there!  Looks spooky to me.


----------



## lexy_

I was really surprised but I've got the telescope from Wolfgang cookie (5 star)... surprise!!!
it is interesting ^^


----------



## sorayomi

This is the coolest 5k bell fortune cookie I've ever gotten!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I decided to test my luck with one Lucky cookie because the ghastly wings looked so cute.  Astonishingly enough, I actually got them!  They're even cuter in person.


----------



## Mookie

Am I REALLY lucky or are cookies less random lately?


----------



## auroral

Got my first lucky’s cookie just now, and it had some glowing ghosts! I’m so happy, I want every ghostly item I can get lol.


----------



## cornimer

Didn't get any free cookies today but yesterday I got double! Dress from Julia's cookie and a chair from Wolfgang's cookie. I already had the dress and I don't care much for Wolfgang's cookie but still cool.


----------



## Ras

More ghastly wings from the mini-event free Lucky cookie. I’m going to put this pair in my Market Box so Emmaka can have it. Shoot, that didn’t work. Why do I always get clothing items in free cookies?


----------



## cornimer

I got the wings from the Lucky-cookie fishing event  they're so beautiful, can't believe I had no wings for so long and now I have these AND the Maple ones! Pocket camp is being kind to me lately


----------



## auroral

Was hoping for the wings in my event cookie, but I got the eerie well instead ;u; guess I can’t be too disappointed though since literally every item in this set is my aesthetic anyway, and I didn’t already have the well.


----------



## Romaki

Got a free Grim Lily Cookie today, though sadly I just got the organ. It's a nice piece of furniture, but I don't really have anything to go with it tbh. I really wanted that wig or the dress, they're so pretty.


----------



## seliph

i didn't get anything from fortune cookies today but yesterday i got maple's bright autumn berries! also my lucky cookie from the char goals was an eerie house, which is something i've been wanting since i already have the haunted mansion and two witch's houses.


----------



## LilyLynne

I have received an amazing number of the various spooky type cookies the last week or two. God the Ghastly coat, the mirror that makes my poor visitors tremble, the little floating ghosts that do the same (poor scared villagers), a tree, and a well. That might be all. I don't usually get that lucky. I do buy tickets some for stuff I want but i didn't originally plan on buying the scary stuff. They are cute set up in the camp. I took the little green ghosts off cause my villagers would stand there forever shaking. Oh and I also got the broom.


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i got the witchy house from lucky's frightful cookie


----------



## Ossiran

I got the gate from Lucky's cookie today.


----------



## Coach

Got the autumn berries from Maple's cookie today! I'm glad as it's a pretty versatile item.


----------



## skarmoury

I got my second palace fountain from Julia’s cookies. Was never a fan of Julia’s cookie items but hey, at least I can use 2 palace fountains for symmetry


----------



## Moonfish

I got 2 special cookies for bells today. Julia’s cookie I got the vase selling stall and from Muffys cookie I got the purple cauldron.


----------



## mogyay

i got will o wisps today! i hadn't had a free cookie in ages so it was nice


----------



## Coach

Got a lily wedding partition from the personal bug goals cookie. Not one I would spend leaf tickets on myself so it's nice to get a freebie!


----------



## Moonfish

Today I got a go board from the brown cookie - I think it’s timmys? My second bells cookie was a Wolfgang one - I got the cogwheel rug. And bonus round with the grim lily cookie for catching bugs I got the dark-ombre dress - I already had it though!


----------



## lizziety

I got a duplicate Lilly’s wedding menu/seating board from the cookie you get from complete ingredients the peacock butterfly goal. Not my favorite item :/


----------



## Ras

I got two citrus tanks.


----------



## auroral

From my lily cookie from this event, I got that wedding sign board thing :' C probably one of the things i wanted the least


----------



## auroral

Got a second dress from a maple's cookie today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I thought I'd attempt, once again, to get the fox-tail dress before Phoebe's cookie is gone.  My luck with this cookie isn't bad, but it gives me everything but the dress.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i got the lily wedding walkway and the big top circus ball for my free fortune cookies today! Snake looks so cute. He was the first one to go on it too!


----------



## Coach

*2 goals cookies:*
Lily Wedding Sign
4* juggler batons

*Today's bell cookies:*
4* Steampunk coat


----------



## Moonfish

I got a Lucky cookie today for bells and inside was.. that jacket thing! The only thing I need to complete my Lucky items collection is the witchy house.


----------



## Ras

Goal cookies:

Circus top hat — already had it, game. Quit giving me clothes!
Lily arrangement — not bad


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i just bought one phoebe's fiery cookie. I got the nine-tailed fox statue


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Today I got incredibly lucky. Both of the cookie restocks were special cookies <3 
On the first cookie I got a cog lamp from Wolfgang's cookie and on the second cookie I got a lily wedding partition from zells cookie. Though I probably won't use the cog lamp :<


----------



## lexy_

from wolfgang cookie, I got a pretty chair ^^


----------



## Nicole.

I've literally just sat and opened 82 cookies because I always forget that they're in my storage, so here's what I got. There were quite a few repeats as expected.



Spoiler: Tommy's cookie



]stacked magazines
Boston bag (red)
metal flagpole (leaf)
hot plate
clothesline pole
plastic canister (blue)
metal flagpole (apple)
executive toy
clothesline pole
box of tissues
decorative plate (bird)
lava lamp
lava lamp
garden rock
Boston bag (red)
metal flagpole (leaf)
common chair (black)
sapling clock
Boston bag (red)
decorative plate (bird)
decorative plate (bird)
decorative plate (bird)
common bed (black)
common chair (black)






Spoiler: Timmy's cookie



fish and chips
trash bin
metal-rim table (black)
mixer
mug
trash bin
simple panel
wooden stool
shogi piece
simple panel
kokeshi doll
towel rack
trunk
cheese tart
fish and chips
fish and chips
extinguisher
mop
brown pot
strapped books
trash bin
towel rack
air pump
garden gnome





Spoiler: Clothing cookie



armor shoes
blue wrestling shoes
armor shoes
citrus tank
armor shirt
police cap
frog costume
blue wrestling shoes
police cap
frog cap
armor pants
sombrero
pharaoh's outfit
security tee
blue wrestling shoes
pharaoh's outfit
western pants
poncho
wrestling mask
pink star shades
sombrero
frog-costume pants
blue wrestling shoes
wrestler pants
security tee
navy formal pants
knight's helmet
western pants
wrestler tank
western shirt
mandarin hat
sombrero
polka-dot beret





I'll probably be back with another long list in a few weeks time


----------



## Seroja

been getting a streak of special cookies for 5k, and today I pulled astronomer's books from wolfgang's cog cookie <3


----------



## Ryumia

Received a repeat of armor pants from a clothing fortune cookie and received the big-top stage screen from Bob's circus cookie.


----------



## Nicole.

Managed to get this beauty today from a 5,000 bell cookie!




Spoiler


----------



## Buttonsy

I finally got a baker's apron, yay!!


----------



## Ryumia

I got a repeat of a lava lamp from Tommy's fortune cookie and striking clock balcony from Skye's lavish ball cookie today.


----------



## kyle on saturn

shockingly enough, this is what I got for 5000 bells, my second 5 star item (picture). And I also got the stained glass dress from the pastel glazier cookie


----------



## Ryumia

Received big-tip balancing ball from Bob's circus cookie and stained-glass mirror from Pastel glazier cookie.


----------



## Alienfish

Just trash as per usual. Probably something that goes to Gulliver in some days


----------



## BluebearL

Got the striking clock balcony from the free skye cookie we got from the bugs event


----------



## Sweetley

Just wasted a whole bunch of the Leaf Tickets I saved over the time in some of those fancy fortune cookies. I got:

- Cogwheel Clock (looks cool, but I don't have space to place it somewhere...)
- Astronomer's Books
- Mechanical Wings (I wanted them so badly, glad that I got them)
- Cogwheel Screen
- Thicket of Reeds
- Autumn Cookie Tin 2x (I don't have a use for those, meh. And I got two of them, why...)
- Giant Cosmos	
- Autumn Fairy Wings
- Autumn Fairy Dress (really cute together with the wings I must say)
- That carpet from Bob's cookie (forgot the name of it, already owned it, wished I would have got the wig :/)

Didn't got anything special from the Timmy and Tommy cookies as well as from the clothing cookies. Mostly stuff I already had or I don't need.


----------



## Nicole.

Vintage rose tea dress from Bree's Boutique cookie
Pepper mill
Garden rock
Simple Panel
Donut stool
sombrero
Cowboy boots


----------



## Ras

Thanks to the new Cookie-Jar Islands (which I've already expended), a TON:

Eerie well
L’il-Devil drum stage
Stained-glass apple lamp
Deep-blue dance floor
Marching-band flute
Autumn cookie tin
Boutique register counter
Retro-cafe rug
Dark-ombr? dress
Mechanical wings
Grandiose dress
Circus ringmaster outfit
Royal-rabbit spoon
Sci-fi film poster
Giant dandelions

The autumn cookie tin was the thing I really wanted.


----------



## AccfSally

I got this from Cookie jar island.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got the stained glass well from a free pastel glazier cookie, then thanks to a Gulliver cookie island I got a glass slipper stand, a marching band flute, a cogwheel screen, a lil devil drum stage (5 stars but ew), and a dark ombre dress (actually wanted it, yay!)


----------



## seliph

i didn't get any free cookies from the stall today but from the cookie jar islands:

lavish hair clip from skye's lavish ball cookie
royal-rabbit suit from chrissy's royal cookie
li'l-devil pyro machine from cherry's rockin' cookie
cogwheel clock from wolfgang's cog cookie
lily wedding chair from the grim lily cookie
marching band flag from broccolo's band cookie
eerie gate from lucky's frightful cookie
stained-glass apple lamp from the pastel glazier cookie
soda cinema seat from apollo's cinema cookie
giant sweet peas from diana's fay cookie


----------



## Nicole.

Lily-wedding reed organ
Light-blue dance floor
Astronomer's coat
li'l-devil drone
Marching-band shako

- - - Post Merge - - -

Those were all from Gulliver's Island rewards.


----------



## seliph

totally missed that there's a third fortune cookie island earlier, so i also got these:

retro-caf? table from lobo's solo table cookie
grandiose screen from the grim rosewater cookie
autumn fairy hairpin from maple's autumn cookie
big-top popcorn tower from bob's circus cookie
boutique vanity table from bree's boutique cookie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

From the other two Gulliver cookie jar islands, I got an eerie fence, a sci-fi film poster, a stained-glass bed, a royal-rabbit spoon, giant fairy flowers (which I had been wanting for a very long time ahhh), a big-top popcorn tower, an autumn fairy hairpin, a grandiose jacket, a retro-cafe kimono, and boutique hat boxes.  Mostly 3 stars and duplicates, but I?m happy about the bed and the 5 star Diana item.


----------



## seliph

i got two special cookies from the stand today! first one was a spotlight stage rug from bob's circus cookie and the second was a lavish flower stand from skye's lavish ball cookie.


----------



## Sweetley

Nothing special, only got the Timmy and Tommy cookies today. The one had a Mixer (already had one), the other one had a Common chair. Don't really have a use for them.


----------



## Ras

I got the pastel stained glass bed from a 5000 bell cookie.


----------



## Nicole.

Isabelle space heater
Giant daisies 
Lavender egg lamp
Eerie well
Stained-glass well
ring
Basic trash can
Air pump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Isabelle space heater
Giant daisies 
Lavender egg lamp
Eerie well
Stained-glass well
ring
Basic trash can
Air pump


----------



## LilyLynne

I had a duo cookie in my inventory, not sure where it came from but I got the dazzling dress from that. I also got a ladder and a pharoah's outfit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LilyLynne said:


> I had a duo cookie in my inventory, not sure where it came from but I got the dazzling dress from that. I also got a ladder and a pharoah's outfit.



That was a log-in prize today.


----------



## Alienfish

isabelle's winter top and the autumn fairy jar from maple's


----------



## Ras

I've been saving for the inevitable Christmas cookie, so I bought a box. I got two of the memory item clock towers! I also got a pathway, a house, and wings.


----------



## AccfSally

I bought one of Flurry's cookies with Leaf Tickets and got this!
Finally some wings that aren't from that cog cookie! I actually own three wings from that cookie..if only we could trade items, I'll be happy to get rid of two (Keeping one for Static).


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i got all of the new flurry cookie items without depleting my entire saved up leaf ticket balance or spending real $$. all the items in this cookie set are so cute.


----------



## Ras

The problem comes in when I need multiples of the candle walkways.


----------



## Nicole.

Autumn chair from Maple's Autumn cookie
Common bed (black)
Incense burner
Common chair (black)
metal-rim table (black)
Lawn chair
mop

Just a bunch of stuff I already have, really...

Apart from the acorn chair, that's new.


----------



## AccfSally

I got another rug from Bob's cookie.


----------



## Alienfish

Another fitting room from Bree's cookie, the other was trash one.


----------



## Sweetley

Was able to get one of the cookies from Lucky today for 5000 bells and inside was a Witchy House. Looks cool, but I don't really have a use for it. Otherwise, I also got a Clothing cookie with a Wrestler tank inside. I guess I will give it to one of my villagers.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I liked Skye’s lavish ball cookie so much that I bought two boxes when it came out.  I especially wanted the 5 star balcony, but I didn’t see myself ever getting it.  Today I had a Skye cookie for Bells and I was super excited after opening it.


----------



## seliph

i got the boutique cash register from bree's cookie!


----------



## Nicole.

lily-wedding partition
common bed (black)
garden rock
plastic canister (blue)
metal flagpole (apple)
hot plate
common bed (black)
table lamp
stacked magazines
plastic canister (blue)
coin locker
stacked magazines
common bed (black)
executive toy
salon chair (red)
decorative plate
striped cone
towel rack
towel rack
towel rack
shogi piece
go board
box with helmet
simple panel
simple panel
metal-rim table (black)


----------



## Romaki

Got Gladys's Camellia Cookie's wig from a bell cookie.


----------



## AngelBunny

First try, bell cookie.


----------



## John Wick

A folktale basket.

Yep. Still haven't uninstalled it.


----------



## xara

i got a clothing cookie with a frog tank inside and a timmy/tommy cookie with a stack of books


----------



## xara

broccolo’s band cookie: marching-band jacket
wolfgang’s cog cookie: astronomer’s books
grim lily cookie: lily-wedding chair
skye’s lavish ball cookie: glass-slipper stand


----------



## xara

gothic royal cookie - black egg lamp


----------



## xara

flurry’s powdered cookie - decorated holiday tree


----------



## xara

cherry’s rockin cookie - lil-devil wings
timmy’s fortune cookie - metal flagpole


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - IV drip
tommy’s fortune cookie - sapling clock


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - mixer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got the 5 star royal-red sofa from a free Olivia cookie.


----------



## xara

tommy?s fortune cookie - basic trash bin
clothing fortune cookie - armor pants


----------



## xara

tommy’s fortune cookie - decorative plate (bird)


----------



## xara

tommy’s fortune cookie - coin locker
timmy’s fortune cookie - lawn chair


----------



## xara

tommy’s fortune cookie - stepladder and boston bag (red)
timmy’s fortune cookie - model bus


----------



## xara

tommy’s fortune cookie - table lamp


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - mop & vacuum cleaner
clothing fortune cookie - western pants


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - air pump


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - trash bin


----------



## xara

rhonda’s holiday cookie - nutcracker outfit
clothing fortune cookie - cowboy boots


----------



## xara

eloise’s flapjack cookie - pancake-parlor tile floor


----------



## xara

tommy’s fortune cookie - shower


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - simple panel 
clothing fortune cookie - wrestler tank


----------



## xara

timmy’s fortune cookie - trunk


----------



## Romaki

Got my third gold pull from a bell cookie and got Serene Outdoor Bath. *o*


----------

